# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  تقرير القناص لمستثمرين البورصة المصرية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mahmoudh7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  البورصة المصرية الان في وضع رائع جدا لأقتناص فرص استثمارية  ورغبت في فتح موضوع جديد لأهم هذة الفرص  ارجو ان ينال رضا الجميع ان شاء الله  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي   اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

اول الشركات الموصى بالاستثمار فيها  ( استثمار وليس مضاربة )  رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه   معلومات سريعة عن سهم الشركة  مضاعف الربحية : 1.61  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   أعلى سعر (52 أسبوع ) ------------- 19.71 أقل سعر (52 أسبوع ) --------------- 4.30
وهو السعر الحالي وقت المشاركة  القيمة الدفترية للسهم ----------------- 31.24 
يا نهار ابيض ... احلى استثمار  ربحية السهم --------------------------- 3.09   عدد الأسهم ( مليون ) ----------------- 104.02   القيمة السوقية (مليون) --------------- 515.96   مضاعف القيمة الدفترية --------------- 0.16    هــامش الربحيــة --------------------- 122.36%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة ----------- 17.24%  العائــد على الأصــول ------------------ 9.68%  نسـب السيولــة ------------------------ 6.31  نسـبة الديـن --------------------------- 43.86%  وللحديث بقية

----------


## mahmoudh7

اخر تقيم لجلوبل  GLOBAL  بيت الاستثمار العالمي   لشركتنا اليوم  رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه   بتاريخ  8 / 11 / 2008  *تقييم أولي لسهم رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية (رمكو)*  الكويت: السبت 08 نوفمبر 2008 - 09:49 GMT+4  *حققت شركة رمكو أداءاً قوياً خلال الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية، حيث* *بلغ معدل النمو السنوي التراكمي للإيرادات 137% مقابل معدل نمو سنوي تراكمي لتكلفة المبيعات بنسبة 130% خلال نفس الفترة.*     شهدت إيرادات الشركة المجمعة نمواً قوياً خلال عام 2007، حيث زادت الإيرادات من 89,37 مليون جنيه في 2006 إلي 300,77 مليون جنيه في 2007، محققة معدل نمو 236,6% مقارنة بـ 49,2% في السنة السابقة.   قمنا بالتغطية الأولية لشركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية (رمكو) باستخدام طريقة مجموع قيمة الأجزاء، حيث أننا قمنا بتقييم الشركة عن طريق تجميع قيم المشروعات لتحديد مساهمة كل مشروع في القيمة الإجمالية للشركة. وقد قمنا بالتقييم بإستخدام طريقة التدفقات النقدية المخصومة ونتج عنهما قيمة عادلة للسهم بـ 33,92 جنيه لتعكس أن السعر السوقي والبالغ 5,58 جنيه للسهم (في 3 نوفمبر 2008) يتم تداوله بخصم كبير عن القيمة العادلة له، ولذلك نوصي بالشراء.   يرجع النمو الكبير في الإيرادات لزيادة الإيرادات العقارية من 69,65 مليون جنيه في 2006 إلي 261,92 مليون جنيه في 2007، بنسبة نمو 276,1%. وترجع زيادة الإيرادات كنتيجة لتغيير السياسة المحاسبية المتبعة لتحقيق الإيراد من طريقة العقد التام إلي طريقة نسبة الإتمام وليس بسبب زيادة فعلية في عدد الوحدات المباعة. وبناءاً عليه قامت الشركة بتحقيق إيرادات من مشروعات مازالت في مرحلة البناء مثل ستلا سي فيو وستيلا خليج مكادي.   بلغت الإيرادات المحققة من نشاط الفنادق مبلغ 38,85 مليون جنيه في 2007 مقارنة بـ 19,72 مليون جنيه في 2006، محققة نسبة نمو 97,1% بسبب ارتفاع متوسط نسبة الإشغال بالفنادق لتصل إلي 62% في 2007 مقارنة بـ 48,7% في 2006.   ساهمت الإيرادات العقارية بالنصيب الأكبر في إيرادات رمكو المجمعة، حيث مثلت 78% من إجمالي المبيعات في عامي 2005 و 2006 مقارنة بـ 87% في 2007. بينما ساهمت إيرادات الفنادق بنسبة 22% من إجمالي الإيرادات في 2005 و 2006 مقارنة بـ 13% في 2007. وهذا نتج عن إتباع الشركة لطريقة نسبة الإتمام وزيادة الإيرادات العقارية.   أما تكلفة المبيعات كنسبة من الإيراد فقد زادت من 53,6% في 2005 لتصل إلي 57,1% و 56,5% في 2006 و 2007 علي التوالي، نتيجة لزيادة تكلفة مواد البناء. بينما التحسن النسبي في النسبة في 2007 كان نتيجة لتجميع نتائج أعمال الشركة العالمية للسياحة في القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة رمكو.   شهد هامش الربح التشغيلي للشركة تحسن من 27,3% في 2005 ليصل إلي 28,3% في 2006 بسبب انخفاض المصاريف الإدارية والعمومية كنسبة من الإيراد من 6,7% في 2005 إلي 4,4% في 2006. وارتفع هامش الربح التشغيلي في 2007 ليصل إلي 33,5%، وذلك يرجع إلي أن نسبة زيادة الإيراد نتيجة لإتباع طريقة نسبة الإتمام كانت أعلي من نسبة النمو في المصاريف الإدارية والعمومية والإهلاك. بالإضافة إلي أن هامش صافي الربح قبل الضرائب كان مساو تقريباً لهامش الربح التشغيلي حيث أن الشركة تقوم برسملة تكلفة الاقتراض، مما يؤدي إلي تقليل الفوائد المدينه المثبتة علي قائمة الدخل. أما المصاريف والإيرادات الغير تشغيلية، مثل الفوائد الدائنة وفروق العملة، كانت بمبالغ صغيرة وكان لها تأثير صغير جداً علي هامش صافي الربح قبل الضرائب.   عن الضرائب فإن شركة رمكو كشركة مستقلة تتمتع بإعفاء ضريبي لمدة 10 سنوات بداية من سنة 2000 حتى 2010، حيث أنها أسست طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 8 لسنة 1997، وسوف تبدأ الشركة بدفع ضرائب علي الدخل بداية من عام 2011 بواقع 20%.   حققت الشركة نسبة نمو في صافي الربح قدره 104,8% في 2006، حيث زاد من 16,36 مليون جنيه في 2005 إلي 33,50 مليون جنيه في 2006 وزاد بنسبة كبيرة في 2007 ليبلغ 142,68 مليون جنيه، محققاً نسبة نمو 326%. ويرجع هذا النمو المتوالي في صافي الربح إلي المعاملة المحاسبية في الاستحواذ علي الشركات.   في عام 2006 و 2007 قامت شركة رمكو بالاستحواذ علي حصة حاكمة في شركة أورينت تورز للقرى السياحية والشركة العالمية للسياحة بقيمة أقل من القيمة العادلة بمبلغ 46,82 مليون جنيه و4,10 مليون جنيه علي التوالي، مسببة ظهور شهرة سالبة بمبلغ 8,13 مليون جنيه في 2006 و 42,76 مليون جنيه في 2007. ولذلك قامت رمكو بتسجيل الفرق بين قيمة الاستحواذ والقيمة العادلة كإيراد علي قائمة الدخل، مما تسبب في زيادة صافي الربح.   قمنا بتعديل صافي الربح لسنة 2006 و2007 بقيمة الشهرة السالبة لنجد أن هامش صافي الربح المعدل مساو تقريباً لهامش الربح التشغيلي، حيث بلغ صافي الربح المعدل 25,3 مليون جنيه في 2006 مقابل 99,9 مليون جنيه في 2007.   أما بالنسبة لإجمالي الأصول فقد زاد من 907,49 مليون جنيه في 2005 ليصل إلي 1,47 مليار جنيه في 2007، محققاً معدل نمو سنوي تراكمي 27,5%. وترجع الزيادة في أصول الشركة إلي الزيادة الكبيرة في الأصول الثابتة لتصل إلي 604,66 مليون جنيه في 2007 مقارنة بـ 314,14 مليون جنيه في 2006 بمعدل نمو 92,5%، حيث زادت نسبة مساهمة الأصول الثابتة إلي إجمالي الأصول من 28,9% في 2006 إلي 41% في 2007.   تغير هيكل تمويل شركة رمكو منذ عام 2005 حيث أصبح الآن أكثر اعتمادا علي التمويل من المساهمين بدلاً من الإعتماد أكثر علي القروض، حيث بلغت قيمة حقوق المساهمين 730,11 مليون جنيه في 2007 مقارنة بـ 198,11 مليون جنيه و 241 مليون جنيه في 2005 و2006 علي التوالي. بينما بلغت نسبة مساهمة حقوق الملكية إلي إجمالي الأصول 21,8% و22,1%و 49,5% في 2005 و2006 و2007 علي التوالي. وترجع هذه الزيادة الكبيرة في حقوق المساهمين عام 2007 إلي الزيادة في الأرباح المحتجزة بسبب زيادة صافي الربح نتيجة لتغيير السياسة المحاسبية المتبعة لتحقيق الإيراد من طريقة العقد التام إلي طريقة نسبة الإتمام.   أما بالنسبة لمساهمة قروض البنوك والأراضي إلي إجمالي الأصول فقد انخفضت من 33,9% في 2005 إلي 27,9% في 2007. وعلي الرغم من ارتفاع قيمة القروض لتصل إلي 410,92 مليون جنيه في 2007 مقارنة بـ 307,82 مليون جنيه و318,74 مليون جنيه في 2005 و2006 علي التوالي، فقد انخفضت نسبة القروض إلي إجمالي رأس المال من 60,8% في 2005 إلي 56,9% و 36% في 2006 و 2007 علي التوالي، بسبب أن حقوق المساهمين حققت نمواً أسرع من القروض مدعومة بنمو الأرباح المحتجزة.   حققت الشركة إيرادات بمبلغ 545,05 مليون جنيه خلال النصف الأول من عام 2008 مقارنة بـ 88,20 مليون جنيه خلال النصف الأول من عام 2007، ويرجع هذا النمو الكبير في الإيرادات نتيجة لتجميع نتائج أعمال شركتي رمكو العقارية والفرعونية للمقاولات في القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة رمكو خلال الربع الثاني من عام 2008. ونتج عن ذلك زيادة الإيرادات العقارية بمبلغ 482,80 مليون جنيه، وبناءاً علي ذلك شهدت جميع أرقام قائمة الدخل نمواً ملحوظاً مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام السابق.   بالرغم من ذلك فقد انخفض هامش الربح قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك والاستهلاك من 39% خلال النصف الأول من عام 2007 إلي 34% خلال النصف الأول من عام 2008 بسبب زيادة نسبة تكلفة المبيعات إلي الإيرادات بنسبة 7,8%. بينما ارتفع هامش الربح التشغيلي بنسبة 1,2% حيث انخفضت نسبة الإهلاك والاستهلاك للإيرادات من 7,9% في النصف الأول من عام 2008 إلي 1,2% في النصف الأول من عام 2008. أما هامش صافي الربح فقد انخفض ليصل إلي 28,2% في النصف الأول من عام 2008 من 33,5% خلال نفس الفترة من العام السابق، بسبب إثبات 22,65 مليون جنيه كمصروفات فوائد في النصف الأول من عام 2008 مقارنة بـ 1,14 مليون جنيه في النصف الأول من عام 2007.   تم احتساب مضاعف الربحية و مضاعف القيمة الدفترية لعاميّ 2006 و 2007 على اساس اسعار اقفال هذه السنوات ، أما بالنسبة للسنوات 2008 و 2009 فقد تم احتاسابها على اساس السعر السوقي الحالي في 3 نوفمبر 2008.   نتوقع أن يكون أداء الشركة قوياً خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة، حيث ستقوم الشركة بتطوير وتسليم الجزء الأكبر من مشاريعها العقارية. بعد ذلك سوف ينخفض الإيراد المتولد من المشاريع العقارية تدريجياً وسيرتفع نصيب الفنادق من إجمالي الإيرادات، حيث ستقوم الشركة بافتتاح فنادق جديدة.   نعتقد أن المواقع المتميزة لأراضي الشركة في ضواحي القاهرة السريعة النمو وعلي سواحل البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر بالإضافة إلي خطة الشركة لتطوير جميع أراضيها في المستقبل القريب واستهدافها للطبقة المتوسطة والفوق متوسطة سوف يمكنها من تحقيق معدلات نمو عالية وزيادة قيمتها. كما تتميز الشركة بتنوع مشروعاتها مابين عقارية وفندقية مما سيكون له الأثر علي تقليل مخاطر تباطؤ أي من القطاعات الثانوية للسوق العقاري.

----------


## alomdabasha

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشا
موضوع ممتاز كنت بحاجه ليه 
بس همسه بسيطه قرات فتوى من قبل ان الشركات المتخصصه فى القرى السياحيه بها شبه فى التعامل عليها مثلها مثل الفنادق وبعض الشركات المحظور المتاجرة بها شرعا ارجو التاكد من ذلك 
منتظر منك تحليل فرصه تانيه  
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## mahmoudh7

تقرير القيمة العادلة لسهم الشركة   من قبل جلوبل  ( بيت الاستثمار العالمي )  بتاريخ  3 / 11 / 2008  القيمة العادلة للسهم ----------- 33.92 جنية مصري  قمة السهم ( وقت التقييم ) ------ 4.96 جنية مصري  نسبة الفرق = 583.9 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشا
> موضوع ممتاز كنت بحاجه ليه 
> بس همسه بسيطه قرات فتوى من قبل ان الشركات المتخصصه فى القرى السياحيه بها شبه فى التعامل عليها مثلها مثل الفنادق وبعض الشركات المحظور المتاجرة بها شرعا ارجو التاكد من ذلك 
> منتظر منك تحليل فرصه تانيه  
> تقبل تحياتى

 ان شاء الله نتجنب شركات الاستثمار السياحي في المشاركات التالية  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mahmoudh7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني الاعزاء  الفرصة التي تم وضعها ما هي الا نموذج للفرص الرائعة للأستثمار في البورصة المصرية  وان شاء الله تعالى ساقوم بوضع فرصة او اثنين بصفة اسبوعية في ليل السبت وقبل الافتتاح الاسبوعي للبورصة المصرية  ارجو ان ينال الموضوع اهتمامكم ورضاكم  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## وليد الحلو

فكرة جيدة يا أخى أستمر و أن شاء الله اضيفلك كام فرصه 
فين القناص المصرى نور المصرى  :Inlove:   
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> فكرة جيدة يا أخى أستمر و أن شاء الله اضيفلك كام فرصه   فين القناص المصرى نور المصرى    ودى و تقديرى

 بشمهندس وليد الحلو بذات نفسة منور موضوعي  يا ميت مليون سهم ...  :Doh:  اقصد مرحبا  شوف يا استاذ وليد  استاذنا الكبير   والقناص الاول في البورصة المصرية  ا. نور المصري  موضوعة خاص بالمضاربة في البورصة المصرية  اما موضوعي فهو خاص بالاستثمار في البورصة المصرية  يعني تقدر تقول ان في فرق في الفريم المستخدم في التحليل   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   علشان كدة فتحت موضوع منفصل  لكي لا اشتت المشاركين   ويسهل على الجميع اختيار الفرص المتاحة سواء في  المضاربة او الاستثمار  كل حسب وضعه المالي وطريقة ادارتة لأمواله   اقول هذا الكلام لكي لا يغضب على احد بسبب عدم دمج موضوعي في الموضوع الخاص بالاستاذ نور المصري  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## Peace4all

> اول الشركات الموصى بالاستثمار فيها  ( استثمار وليس مضاربة )  رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه   معلومات سريعة عن سهم الشركة  مضاعف الربحية : 1.61       أعلى سعر (52 أسبوع ) ------------- 19.71 أقل سعر (52 أسبوع ) --------------- 4.30
> وهو السعر الحالي وقت المشاركة  القيمة الدفترية للسهم ----------------- 31.24 
> يا نهار ابيض ... احلى استثمار  ربحية السهم --------------------------- 3.09   عدد الأسهم ( مليون ) ----------------- 104.02   القيمة السوقية (مليون) --------------- 515.96   مضاعف القيمة الدفترية --------------- 0.16   هــامش الربحيــة --------------------- 122.36%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة ----------- 17.24%  العائــد على الأصــول ------------------ 9.68%  نسـب السيولــة ------------------------ 6.31  نسـبة الديـن --------------------------- 43.86%   وللحديث بقية

  
مساء الخير استاذ محمود ليه تعليق بسيط علي السهم دا اول حاجه كنت عايز اعرف رايك في اخر بند واللي هو نسبه الدين وتأثيره علي مركز الشركه لان معنديش خلفيه عن قراية القوائم الماليه تاني حاجه كل البيانات المذكوره حاليا زي مضاعفه الربحيه وغيرها دي علي حسب اخر ارباح وطبعا في ظل الازمه الحاليه الجميع سيتأثر ومنها قطاع السياحه والعقار وان كانت اسعار السياحه من وقت ازمه 97 وهي في الحضيض تالت حاجه الاقتصاد المصري عنده مشكله فريده جدا وهي انه حاليا يواجه ركود تضخمي بعد ما كان بيواجه نمو تضخمي وبصراحه اشك في ان المركزي المصري يقدر يعالج الموضوع دا في ظل الفساد المتفشي في البلد واخيرا معلومه عن مالك الشركه وهي عائليه طبعا الراجل دا سوري في الكلمه من ازبل الناس اللي شفتهم بيتعاملوا مع السهم واسليبه مشبوهه ولو بصيت علي تعليقاته من حوالي اسبوع هتلاقيه بيخرف ويقول ان الازمه الماليه حققت ارباح للشركه 
علي فكره انا معايا 5000 سهم رمكو بس بصراحه منقوط منه ونفسي اسمع رايك او رأي حد عنده خبره اكتر مني 
اشكرك

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مساء الخير استاذ محمود ليه تعليق بسيط علي السهم دا   اول حاجه كنت عايز اعرف رايك في اخر بند واللي هو نسبه الدين وتأثيره علي مركز الشركه لان معنديش خلفيه عن قراية القوائم الماليه   بالنسبة الى شركة تحقق اباح متتالية فانا اعتقد ان الدين لا يخيف لانه في هذة الحالة يعتبر استثمار لتحقيق مذيد من الارباح ... ولا تنسى ان لدى الشركة نسبة سيولة مرتفعة وهذا يدل على عدم تعثر وانما استدانة من اجل الاستثمار ... هذا والله اعلم  تاني حاجه كل البيانات المذكوره حاليا زي مضاعفه الربحيه وغيرها دي علي حسب اخر ارباح وطبعا في ظل الازمه الحاليه الجميع سيتأثر ومنها قطاع السياحه والعقار وان كانت اسعار السياحه من وقت ازمه 97 وهي في الحضيض   لو قراءت تقرير جلوبل عن الشركة ستعرف ان اكثر من 80% من استثماراتها ليست في قطاع السياحة ولكن في قطاع بناء العقارات السياحية وبالتالي فلن تتأثر الشركة بشكل كبير من تدهور القطاع السياحي لو حدث لان غالبية استثماراتها في عقود بناء القرى السياحية لحساب الغير وهذة العقود طويلة المدى ( على الاقل سنتين ) وتم الحصول عليها قبل نشوب الاذمة المالية العالمية ومع حساب اسعار مواد البناء الباهظة في ذلك الوقت ... اما بعد الاذمة ومع الانخفاض المهول في اسعار مواد البناء فان مكاسب الشركة من المتوقع ان تتضاعف   اذا تم احتساب فرق تكلفة مواد البناء فقط   وقت الحصول على العقود ووقت تنفيذ هذة العقود  تالت حاجه الاقتصاد المصري عنده مشكله فريده جدا وهي انه حاليا يواجه ركود تضخمي بعد ما كان بيواجه نمو تضخمي وبصراحه اشك في ان المركزي المصري يقدر يعالج الموضوع دا في ظل الفساد المتفشي في البلد   برغم اختلافي معك في الري ولكن وبفرض صحة كلامك فليس معنى ذلك ان يجرنا اليأس لنعتكف عن العمل 
> واخيرا معلومه عن مالك الشركه وهي عائليه طبعا الراجل دا سوري في الكلمه من ازبل الناس اللي شفتهم بيتعاملوا مع السهم واسليبه مشبوهه ولو بصيت علي تعليقاته من حوالي اسبوع هتلاقيه بيخرف ويقول ان الازمه الماليه حققت ارباح للشركه   اعتقد ان ادارة الشركة هي ادارة احترافية ولا تعتمد على فرد وكما ذكرت لك سابقا ان الاذمة المالية حققت للشركة مكاسب فعلية ( ولكن ارجوك لا تتهمني بالتخريف ) فهذة المكاسب تتمثل في انخفاض اسعار مواد البناء بعد ان تم التعاقد على عقود كثيرة مقومة بالاسعار المرتفعة لمواد البناء قبل الاذمة المالية  فمثل كان طن الحديد بـ 9000 جـ الان بـ 3800 جـ 
> علي فكره انا معايا 5000 سهم رمكو بس بصراحه منقوط منه ونفسي اسمع رايك او رأي حد عنده خبره اكتر مني   لست بخبير كبير في السوق ... ولكن اطلعت على اكثر من تقرير من اكثر من جهه تقيم هذا السهم وتنصح بشرائة للأستثمار خلال سنتين على الاقل  ( راجع تقرير جلوبل وهو بتاريخ حديث جدا ) 
> اشكرك

 نذداد شرفا بمرورك  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## Peace4all

صباح الخير يا استاذ محمود 
بصراحه بشكرك علي ردك الانيق والزوق جدا جدا وبشكرك تاني لان وضحت ليه حاجه مهمه مكنتش اعرفها وهي ان الشركه بتشتغل في البناء لحساب الغير وطبعا يبقي فعلا ممكن يحقق مكاسب اكتر مع هبوط الاسعار وانا بصيت علي تقرير جلوبال بس بصراحه مش اول تقرير في كذا تقرير قبله نزل وبنفس التقيم تقريبا وقبل حدوث الازمه ومع ذلك السهم فضل ينزل دا غير ان سهم بالموصافات ديه ليه المؤسسات مش بتشتري فيه غير 5 مليون سهم وكان اول السنه والله يعلم باعوهم ولا لسه معاهم
اما موضوع الاقتصاد المصري فالارقام بتقول ان التضخم 21.9% اخر شهر وتوقعات النمو علي كلام الحكومه من يومين للسنه دي 5.8% دا غير عجز الموازنه الكبير والمتزايد وخطه توزيع الصكوك ماهي الا حيله لتسكيت الشعب الغلبان للقادم وعموما اتمني خير 
اما علي اداره الشركه فأنا بتكلم عن اداره السهم وعلي فكره انا اعرف الميكر بتاعه مين وهو برايم اداره السهم زي الزفت وكفايه لما خرجوه من الزيرو ومن وقتها وهو بيعاني من السيوله فيه وعموما يا سيدي انا شخصيا مش مستعجل وممكن استني عليه ستنين وابيعه ب 25 جنيه ولو دا حصل ليك عندي عزومه محترمه فول كشري اي حاجه تحبها وممكن لو بعته ب 26 اعزمك علي فراخ مشويه 
سؤال اخير تتوقع يوزع كوبون بعد الارباح القويه دي خصوصا انه اعلن قريب احتمال توزيع ارباح خصوصا ان القانون يسمحله بالتوزيع اكتر من مره في السنه
تحياتي لحضرتك وشكرا علي ذوقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudh7

> صباح الخير يا استاذ محمود 
> بصراحه بشكرك علي ردك الانيق والزوق جدا جدا وبشكرك تاني لان وضحت ليه حاجه مهمه مكنتش اعرفها وهي ان الشركه بتشتغل في البناء لحساب الغير وطبعا يبقي فعلا ممكن يحقق مكاسب اكتر مع هبوط الاسعار وانا بصيت علي تقرير جلوبال بس بصراحه مش اول تقرير في كذا تقرير قبله نزل وبنفس التقيم تقريبا وقبل حدوث الازمه ومع ذلك السهم فضل ينزل دا غير ان سهم بالموصافات ديه ليه المؤسسات مش بتشتري فيه غير 5 مليون سهم    لا تنسى ان الاذمة المالية العالمية اوجدت اذمة سيولة اطر معها الكثير لتسيل اسهمهم في شركات ذات تقييم جيد فقط لأيجاد السيولة وهذا ما يذكرني بالحكمة القائلة ( مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد ) لانه بالتالي هبطت اسعار اسهم ممتاذة في هذة الاذمة مما جعل فرصة الاستثمار بها مغرية جدا كما هو الحال في الشركة المذكورة   
> وكان اول السنه والله يعلم باعوهم ولا لسه معاهم
> اما موضوع الاقتصاد المصري فالارقام بتقول ان التضخم 21.9% اخر شهر وتوقعات النمو علي كلام الحكومه من يومين للسنه دي 5.8% دا غير عجز الموازنه الكبير والمتزايد وخطه توزيع الصكوك ماهي الا حيله لتسكيت الشعب الغلبان للقادم وعموما اتمني خير 
> اما علي اداره الشركه فأنا بتكلم عن اداره السهم وعلي فكره انا اعرف الميكر بتاعه مين وهو برايم اداره السهم زي الزفت وكفايه لما خرجوه من الزيرو ومن وقتها وهو بيعاني من السيوله فيه وعموما يا سيدي انا شخصيا مش مستعجل وممكن استني عليه ستنين وابيعه ب 25 جنيه ولو دا حصل ليك عندي عزومه محترمه فول كشري اي حاجه تحبها وممكن لو بعته ب 26 اعزمك علي فراخ مشويه   التقيم العادل لسعر السهم 33.92 جـ وبالتالي فشخصيا ارى البيع من 26 او 27 ليس بمستحيل لكن مترجعش في كلامك واعزمني على فراخ مشوية         سؤال اخير تتوقع يوزع كوبون بعد الارباح القويه دي   برغم موقف الشركة المالي القوي الا ان الامثلة المتاحة في الوقت الحاضر لشركات رابحة تجعلنا نتوقع عدم توزيع ارباح في الربع الاخير من السنة لزيادة السيولة لدى الشركات وسداد نسبة من الدين ولكن بالنسبة لمستثمر وليس لمضارب فالوضع جيد سواء تم توزيع ارباح او لم يتم 
> خصوصا انه اعلن قريب احتمال توزيع ارباح خصوصا ان القانون يسمحله بالتوزيع اكتر من مره في السنه
> تحياتي لحضرتك وشكرا علي ذوقك

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Peace4all

> 

  
شكرا جزيلا علي ردك ولو بعت بالسعر دا يبقالك قفص فراخ يا عم المهم ايه رايك في الخبر بتاع اليوم واحد قالي ان كدا تقريبا هيبقي زي توزيع الاسهم المجانيه بصراحه انا مش فاهمه لو تعرف تشرح الخبر ييبقي كتر خيرك   وافقت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية بجلستها المنعقدة اليوم على  قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية من 1.040  مليار جنيه إلى 2.353  مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 1.313  مليار جنيه موزعة على 131.301  مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) ، والزيادة ممولة من الأرصدة الدائنة للمساهمين الظاهرة بالمركز المالى للشركة فى 31أغسطس2008 ، والناتجة عن عملية الاستحواذ على أسهم شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية . 
على أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة على قاعدة البيانات و تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتباراً من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 15 ديسمبر 2008 .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> شكرا جزيلا علي ردك ولو بعت بالسعر دا يبقالك قفص فراخ يا عم المهم ايه رايك في الخبر بتاع اليوم واحد قالي ان كدا تقريبا هيبقي زي  توزيع الاسهم المجانيه 
>  بصراحه انا مش فاهمه لو تعرف تشرح الخبر ييبقي كتر خيرك   وافقت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية بجلستها المنعقدة اليوم على قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية من 1.040 مليار جنيه إلى 2.353 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 1.313 مليار جنيه موزعة على 131.301 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) ، والزيادة ممولة من الأرصدة الدائنة للمساهمين الظاهرة بالمركز المالى للشركة فى 31أغسطس2008 ، والناتجة عن عملية الاستحواذ على أسهم شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية .  
> على أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة على قاعدة البيانات و تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتباراً من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 15 ديسمبر 2008 .

 بصراحة لم اسمع عن هذا الخبر حتى الان  غدا ان شاء الله اعرف بعض التفاصيل وارد عليك ولكن اعتقد انها ستكون اسهم مجانية للمساهمين وبالتالي فاحتمال توزيع ارباح نقدية اصبح يساوي صفر ان صدق الخبر

----------


## mahmoudh7

اسمحولي ان اعرض شركة جيدة من كل نواحي التحليل ولكن لا انصح بالاستثمار بها بسبب قلة عدد اسهمها وبالتالي سهولة التلاعب بالسهم من قبل الغير  وهي شركة ( ASPC ) الشرقية للدواجن  حيث مضاعف الربحية  ---- 1.18  مضاعف القيمة الدفترية --- 0.27  القيمة الدفترية ------------- 28.13  ربحية السهم --------------- 6.37  اخر سعر للأغلاق ----------- 7.50  كلها بيانات مشجعة على الاستثمار ولكن  القيمة السوقية للشركة 3,892,500 جنيه مصرى  وعدد الاسهم المتوفرة للتداول 519000 سهم  وهي بيانات غير مشجعة للأستثمار للأسباب المذكورة في السابق   فلو استبعدنا التلاعب فيكفي ان يقوم مضارب صغير بتسيل اسهمة في الشركة لكي يهبط سعر السهم  ولكن على اي حال فهي فرصة جيدة للأستثمار طويل المدى  وبالنسبة للمضاربة فاعتقد ان الوضع جيد محفوف بمخاطر متوسطة لهذة الشركة بسبب دخول موسم عيد الاضحى ( موسم اللحوم الحمراء وليس الدواجن ) وهو موسم تهبط فية اسهم شركات الدواجن ولكن ترتفع وبسرعة بعد الموسم بسبب عودة الناس الى شراء الدواجن  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   ولكن لا انصح بالمضاربة بعد انتهاء العيد الكبير  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي   اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

> رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه   أقل سعر (52 أسبوع ) --------------- 4.30
> وهو السعر الحالي وقت المشاركة

 نود ان ننبه الى   ان اعلى سعر حققة السهم في جلسة يوم الثلاثاء كان 5.25  وان اعلى سعر حققة السهم في جلسة يوم الاربعاء كان 5.30  وبالتالي فنحن نشهد قمم متصاعدة  ونود ان ننبة الى   ان ادنى سعر حققة السهم يوم الثلاثاء كان 4.89  وان ادنى سعر حققة السهم يوم الاربعاء كان 5.06  وبالتالي فنحن نشهد قيعان متصاعدة كذلك    ونحب ان ننوة ان سعر الاغلاق ليوم الاربعاء = 5.21  مرتفعا من 4.30 وقت كتابة المشاركة  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي   اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

نود ان ننبه الى   ان اعلى سعر حققة السهم في جلسة يوم الاربعاء كان 5.30  وان اعلى سعر حققة السهم في جلسة يوم الخميس كان 5.45  وبالتالي فنحن نشهد قمم متصاعدة  ونود ان ننبة الى   ان ادنى سعر حققة السهم يوم الاربعاء كان 5.06  وان ادنى سعر حققة السهم يوم الخميس كان 5.19  وبالتالي فنحن نشهد قيعان متصاعدة كذلك    ونحب ان ننوة ان سعر الاغلاق ليوم الاربعاء = 5.35  مرتفعا من 4.30 وقت كتابة المشاركة   ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي   اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## نور المصرى

> فكرة جيدة يا أخى أستمر و أن شاء الله اضيفلك كام فرصه 
> فين القناص المصرى نور المصرى   
> ودى و تقديرى

  :Inlove: 
حبيب قلبى وليد الحلو واحشنى ياغالى
هاكلمك النهارده  :Icon26:     

> بشمهندس وليد الحلو بذات نفسة منور موضوعي  يا ميت مليون سهم ...  اقصد مرحبا  شوف يا استاذ وليد  استاذنا الكبير   والقناص الاول في البورصة المصرية  ا. نور المصري  موضوعة خاص بالمضاربة في البورصة المصرية  اما موضوعي فهو خاص بالاستثمار في البورصة المصرية  يعني تقدر تقول ان في فرق في الفريم المستخدم في التحليل      علشان كدة فتحت موضوع منفصل  لكي لا اشتت المشاركين   ويسهل على الجميع اختيار الفرص المتاحة سواء في  المضاربة او الاستثمار  كل حسب وضعه المالي وطريقة ادارتة لأمواله   اقول هذا الكلام لكي لا يغضب على احد بسبب عدم دمج موضوعي في الموضوع الخاص بالاستاذ نور المصري  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك    محمود حسن

 
أولا أعتذ على دخولى المتأخر لموضوعك الرائع  
الجانب الإستثمارى فى البورصه مهم جدا  
لأن هذا سيحميك من خسارة كبيرة 
ويجب على كل مستثمر تقسيم محفظته لثلاث أجزاء
جزء للإستثمار
وجزء للمضارة
وجزء سيوله للفرص أو لو سهمه هبط فيعمل منوسط له  
أحييك على هذاالموضوع والذى أعتبره مكمل هام لموضوعى 
أنا المضاربة وأنت الإستثمار :Good:  
وفقك الله

----------


## mahmoudh7

> أولا أعتذر على دخولى المتأخر لموضوعك الرائع  الجانب الإستثمارى فى البورصه مهم جدا  لأن هذا سيحميك من خسارة كبيرة  ويجب على كل مستثمر تقسيم محفظته لثلاث أجزاء  جزء للإستثمار  وجزء للمضاربة  وجزء سيوله للفرص أو لو سهمه هبط فيعمل متوسط له  أحييك على هذا الموضوع والذي أعتبره مكمل هام لموضوعى  أنا المضاربة وأنت الإستثمار  وفقك الله

   جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ نور  نورت الموضع واتمنى انك تشارك دائما فيه  وبصراحة الله يكون في عونك  وضع تحليلات بصفة يومية شيء صعب جدا  وان شاء الله يكون التوفيق حليفك دائما   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudh7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية هذا الاسبوع هي اسهم شركة  اورسكوم للأنشاء  مضاعف الربيحة -------------- 0.4  مضاعف القيمة الدفترية ------- 1.43  هامش الربحية ---------------- 490.83 %  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة ---- 89.55%  العائــد على الأصــول ---------- 69.69%  نسـب السيولــة ---------------- 18.36  نسـبة الديـن ------------------- 22.18%

----------


## mahmoudh7

ارتفَعَت أرباح أوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة في التسعة أشهر الأولى بنسبة 231%  مقارنة مع نفس الفترة من سنة 2008  تقرير تلفزيوني

----------


## mahmoudh7

برغم انها شركة عقارات وهذا ما يدعو الى الشكوك في عائد الاستثمار بها الا ان هذة الشركة تتميز بعدة مميزات مغرية جدا  اولها انها تركز في قطاع العقارات على المساكن المتوسطة التي يوجد عليها طلب متذايد   ثانيا ان لدى الشركة استثمارات في مجال مواد البناء مما يحميها من ارتفاعات غير متوقعة في اسعار هذة المواد  ثالثا ان لدى الشركة استثمارات ضخمة في مجال الاسمدة في مصر ونيجيريا والجزائر وهذة الدول الثلاثة تمتاذ بوفرة انتاج الغاز وهو المادة الاساسية في انتاج الاسمدة بالاضافة الى الطلب المتذايد على الاسمدة في هذة الدول

----------


## mahmoudh7

القاهرة (رويترز) - حققت شركة أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة زيادة قدرها أربعة امثال تقريبا في أرباحها الصافية في الربع الثالث من العام الجاري بفضل الايرادات المرتفعة لنشاطها في مجال الاسمدة لكن الارباح جاءت دون توقعات المحللين مما أدى الى انخفاض سهمها   ( وهذة فرصة ممتاذة للشراء الان بعد انخفاض اسهم الشركة ... ولكن شراء استثماري ولي للمضاربة )  وقالت أكبر شركة للبناء في مصر من حيث القيمة السوقية ان ارباحها بلغت 1 ر205 مليون دولار لكنها لم تصل الى مستوى توقعات السوق التي تراوحت بين 248 مليون دولار و285 مليون دولار. وانخفضت اسهمها 10.6 في المئة بحلول الساعة 1045 بتوقيت جرينيتش مع تراجع المؤشر الرئيسي للبورصة المصرية 6.5 في المئة.  وقالت الشركة التي تتخذ من القاهرة مقرا لها في بيان ان ايرادات الاشهر الثلاثة ارتفعت 75 في المئة الى 991.9 مليون دولار.  وقال اسماعيل صادق المحلل في البنك الاستثماري بلتون فاينانشال ومقره القاهرة "النتائج جيدة لكنها ليست رائعة."  وأوضح أن النتائج جاءت دون توقعاته التي بلغت 285 مليون دولار بسبب خسائر نجمت عن تغيرات أسعار الصرف وتباطوء ايرادات أنشطة البناء بشكل اكبر من المتوقع.  وذكر بيان مالي أرسلته الشركة أن خسائر الصرف الاجنبي بلغت 21.7 مليون دولار في الربع الثالث. ولم يعط مزيدا من التفاصيل.  وقالت المجموعة المالية - هيرميس في مذكرة لعملائها ان ايرادات مجموعة الانشاء في الشركة بلغت 737 مليون دولار بانخفاض قدره 18 في المئة عن توقعات المحللين.  وقال ناصف ساويرس رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة لرويترز ان ايرادت مجموعة الانشاء قد ترتفع بما يصل الى 50 في المئة العام المقبل بمساعدة انفاق اكبر في البنية الاساسية في منطقة الخليج.  وأوضحت المجموعة المالية - هيرميس أن الايرادات من الاسمدة من المرجح أن تصل الى 255 مليون دولار بارتفاع واحد في المئة عن التوقعات. ولم تعط الشركة رقما منفصلا عن ايرادات الاسمدة.
لكنها قالت ان متوسط سعر بيع الاسمدة من شركتها المصرية للاسمدة ارتفع الى 758 دولارا للطن من اليوريا في الربع الثالث مقارنة مع 515 دولارا في الربع الثاني.  وقالت الشركة التي تصنع الاسمدة في مصر ونيجيريا والجزائر انها ستركز على الاسمدة بعد بيع وحدتها للاسمنت الى شركة لافارج الفرنسية العام الماضي.

----------


## mahmoudh7

اوراسكوم للانشاء تشتري شركة معادن مقابل 13.5 مليون دولار  الخميس 01 نوفمبر 2007 - 12:49 GMT+4  *قالت شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة انها سيطرت بالكامل على الشركة الوطنية للصناعات الحديدية بعد أن اشترت حصة 50 بالمئة المتبقية من شركة المقاولون المتحدون ومقرها اثينا مقابل 13.5 مليون دولار، وقالت أوراسكوم في بيان يوم الاربعاء إن الشركة تملك وتدير مصنعين في مصر بطاقة انتاجية 55 الف طن من المنتجات المعدنية سنويا ويعمل بها 2750 عاملا، وتابعت اوراسكوم انها مهتمة بالتوسع في قطاع الصناعات المعدنية.*

----------


## mahmoudh7

القيمة العادلة للسهم  حسب التجاري الدولي للسمسرة بتاريخ 18 / 11 / 2008  القيمة العادلة ---- 330.50  سعر السهم ------- 142.49  الفرق ------------ 188.01  نسبة الفرق ------ 131.95%

----------


## mahmoudh7

والان اخواني الافاضل   اتمنى ان تشاركوني الاطلاع على الشركتين التاليتين   فهم اكثر الشركات ترشيحا لعرض نتائجها الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله  الشركة الاولى  العز لحديد التسليح  الشركة الثانية  جي بي اوتو

----------


## نور المصرى

العز للتسليح

----------


## mahmoudh7

> العز للتسليح

 انت تأمر يا استاذ نور  وبصراحة انا كمان افضل هذا السهم للترشيح الاسبوع القادم بحيث يكون الاستثمار به بعد يوم 15 / 12 / 2008 وهو ميعاد توزيع الكوبون الخاص به حيث سيهبط سعر السهم بمقدار الكوبون وهذة فرصة مناسبة للشراء بغرض الاستثمار  ان شاء الله ننتظر اراء باقي الاخوه ونقوم فورا بانزال بيانات السهم  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة لسهم التوصية الاولى  رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية  30 / 11 / 2008  أكدت شركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " فى بيان لها أن مجلس إدارة الشركة يدرس شراء أسهم خزينة فى حدود 6.5 مليون سهم خزينة .   وكانت الشركة قد قامت خلال الفترة الماضية بشراء 5 ملايين سهم خزينة وكان أدنى سعر تم الشراء به 5.84 جنيه وأقصى سعر 7.6 جنيه للسهم .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من العام الحالى قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .   فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> متابعة لسهم التوصية الاولى    رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية  30 / 11 / 2008  أكدت شركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " فى بيان لها أن مجلس إدارة الشركة يدرس شراء أسهم خزينة فى حدود 6.5 مليون سهم خزينة .   وكانت الشركة قد قامت خلال الفترة الماضية بشراء 5 ملايين سهم خزينة وكان أدنى سعر تم الشراء به 5.84 جنيه وأقصى سعر 7.6 جنيه للسهم .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من العام الحالى قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .    فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

   نلاحظ من هذا البيان الاتي  ان ادنى سعر قامت الشركة بالشراء منه هو   5.84  وبما ان السعر الان هو  5.35  اذا فاوضع مغري جدا للشراء الاستثماري وخصوصا بعد اعلان نية الشركة شراء 6.5 مليون سهم اخرى من اسهم الخزانة  ويتميز هذا الاعلان بانه صدر والسوق مغلق بما يدع مجالا للمستثمرين بوضع اوامر شراء قبل افتتاح السوق 
( الجلسة الاستكشافية )  حسب النظام الجديد للسوق  وهو ما سيوفر اللحاق بشراء السهم قبل تأثرة صعودا ان شاء الله بالخبر

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة للتوصية الثانية  اوراسكوم للأنشاء  فازت الشركة بعقد بقيمة 280 مليون دولار  لأنشاء محطة كهرباء بالاسكندرية

----------


## mahmoudh7

التوصية الثالثة   العز لحديد التسليح  شراء وخصوصا قبل توزيع الارباح   ( للأستثمار وليس المضاربة )  اي الشراء قبل 15 / 12 / 2008

----------


## mahmoudh7

أعلنت شركة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " أنه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم " 4 " للشركة بواقع 2 جنيه للسهم ويحق الحصول على الكوبون لحامل السهم حتى جلسة 15 ديسمبر 2008 على أن يتم التوزيع اعتباراً من يوم 18 ديسمبر 2008 عن طريق شركة مصر للمقاصة والإيداع والقيد المركزى .  ويبلغ رأسمال الشركة 2.716325135 مليار جنيه موزع على 543.265027 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيه للسهم .

----------


## mahmoudh7

الخميس 4 ديسمبر 2008 2:49 م   شهد سهم العز لحديد التسليح نشاطاً ملحوظاً خلال الجلسات الماضية بالرغم من الاتجاه الهبوطى الذى شهده السوق المصرى خلال هذه الفترة فضلا عن حالة عدم الاستقرار التى شهدتها اسواق الحديد بصفة خاصة بسبب وجود طلب عشوائى نتيجة التراجع الكبير فى أسعار الحديد منذ بداية نوفمبر بسبب تراجع الاسعار العالمية الا ان سهم العز لحديد التسليح كان بمعزل عن هذه الانخفاضات بعد ان حقق مستويات سعرية جديدة منذ منتصف نوفمبر الماضى وتحديدا بعد اعلان الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة توزيع 2 جنيه كوبون نقدى على المساهمين .   وارتفع السهم بعدها بنحو ملحوظ بعد ان شهدت أسهمه نشاط قوى دفعته لتصدر الارتفاعات وكذلك قيم واحجام التداول لعدة جلسات , حيث بدء السهم تعاملات شهر نوفمبر عند مستوى 9.88 جنيه مواصلا ارتفاعه حتى وصل الى مستوى 13.72 جنيه خلال جلسة 11 نوفمبر ليتراجع بعدها بنحو طفيف وسط الانخفاضات الكبيرة التى شهدتها البورصة المصرية انذاك حتى عاد الى مستوى 9.88 جنيه فى 23 نوفمبر ليعاود الارتفاع مرة اخرى حتى أنهى تعاملات شهر نوفمبر عند مستوى 10.78 جنيه ليرتفع السهم خلال شهر نوفمبر بنحو 9% .   ويتداول السهم حاليا عند مستوى 11.7 جنيه بارتفاع طفيف بلغت نسبته 0.17% وبحجم تداول بلغ 3.9 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 45.65 مليون جنيه من خلال 2030 صفقة , جدير بالذكر فقد حقق السهم أكبر حجم تداول فى تاريخه فى جلسة 16 نوفمبر الماضى والبالغ 5.69 مليون سهم .   واجمع خبراء أسواق المال على ان اتجاه الشركة لتوزيع كوبون نقدى كان سببا رئيسيا فى الا رتفاع الذى شهده السهم خلال الفترة الماضية حيث أكد أحمد العطيفى " مدير بحوث وتطوير ورئيس قسم التحليل الفنى بشركة نيوبرنت لتداول الاوراق المالية " على ان اعلان الشركة قد اعلنت عن توزيع كوبون نقدى بقيمة 2 جنيه بعد عطلة عيد الاضحى المبارك قد أدى الى تحقيق السهم لارتفاعات وصلت الى 12 جنيه ، وذلك بالرغم من قيام بعض مراكز البحوث بتخفيضها للقيمة العادلة للسهم بعد تراجع الطلب على الحديد  بينما يرى عيسى فتحى " العضو المنتدب بشركة الحرية لتداول الاوراق المالية " ان أداء السهم يعتبر إيجابياً من الناحية السعرية ، بالإضافة الى وجود مضاربات قوية على السهم وهو ماظهر واضحاً فى احجام تداوله وخاصة عمليات البيع والشراء ، وأشار الى ان الاعلان عن قرب صرف كوبون على السهم تسبب فى حدوث اثر ايجابى على السهم وخاصة ان ذلك الكوبون يعتبر من من اعلى الكوبونات التى تمنح فى الشركات المصرية ، وأضاف قائلاً ان الافراد حققت العديد من المكاسب من السهم خلال الاسبوع الماضى ولكنه لم يستطع ان يتجاوز 12 جنيه لذلك من المتوقع ان يتراوح خلال الفترة القادمة ما بين 10 – 12 جنيه .  واضاف عيسى بان السهم يتمتع بسيولة جيدة فى السوق بالإضافة الى سعره الذى يناسب الكثير من المستثمرين مشيرا الى انه بالنظر الى اداء السهم منذ بداية الاسبوع فإن السهم آخذ فى الارتفاع وهو مايؤكد قوته وتحمله لضغوطات الشراء والبيع فى ذات الجلسة .  واشار عيسى الى ان مستثمرى سهم عز يتأثروا بكلام المحللين الفنيين الذين أكدو على ان 12.20 جنيه هى نقطة مقاومة رئيسية للسهم وانه فى اتجاه هبوطى ، وهو مايؤدى الى انتهاز الافراد لاى ارتفاع مقارنة بسعر شراؤه وبالتالى يقومو بعمل جنى ارباح سريعة حتى لو كانت المكاسب ضئيلة .  من ناحية اخرى قامت شركة العز لصناعة حديد التسليح بالإعلان عن أسعار بيع الحديد خلال شهر ديسمبر والتى أظهرت انخفاضها بنسبة 3.8% من 3900 جنيه للطن بسعر المصنع إلى 3750 جنيه .  وأوضح المهندس أحمد عز موخرا بأن الصناعة المصرية حريصة على خفض أسعار حديد التسليح في السوق المحلية فور انخفاض الأسعار العالمية حتي ولو تحملت خسائر لفترة محدودة نتيجة وجود كميات من مخزون الخامات الموجود بأسعار عالمية سابقة يستخدم في عمليات التصنيع‏ ,‏ وذلك لحرصها على استفادة المستهلكين من موجة خفض الأسعار الحالية بصفة فورية‏ ,‏ وللتأكيد على أن رفع الأسعار في الماضي كان نتيجة ارتفاع الأسعار العالمية للخامات مما كان يمثل ظروفاً خارجة عن إرادتها‏ ,‏ كما أن هناك عنصراً مهماً في هذا المجال وهو أن باب استيراد حديد التسليح مفتوح وبالتالي فهناك حرص كثير من المنتجين لخفض الأسعار المحلية فور انخفاض الأسعار العالمية لضمان عدم تراجع مبيعاتهم لحساب الواردات‏ .‏

----------


## mahmoudh7

8 / 10 / 2008  سى اى كابيتال تخفض السعر العادل للسهم الى 34.18 جنيه .. وهيرمس الى 30 جنيه   وبالرغم من النشاط القوى لاسهم شركة العز لحديد التلسح فقد خفضت شركة سى أى كابيتال الذراع الاستثمارى لشركة التجارى الدولى للسمسرة السعر المستهدف لسهم شركة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " من 43.9 جنيه إلى 34.18 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 20.5% و بارتفاع قدره 203.5% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة (1 ديسمبر ) والبالغ 11.26 جنيه , وكررت سى أى كابيتال من توصيتها السابقة بشراء السهم بإعطاء تصنيف مخاطره معتدلة .  وجاء هذا الخفض بعد قيام شركة حديد عز بالإعلان اليوم عن أسعار بيع الحديد خلال شهر ديسمبر والتى أظهرت انخفاضها بنسبة 3.8% من 3900 جنيه للطن بسعر المصنع إلى 3750 جنيه . وعلاوة على ذلك أعلن تجار الجملة والتجزئة لحديد عز الأسعار عند 3850 جنيه و 3950 جنيه على التوالى .   خفضت المجموعة المالية هيرمس السعر العادل للسهم من 43 جنيه إلى 30 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 30.2% وبارتفاع 88.7% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة ( 8 أكتوبر ) والبالغ 15.89 جنيه .

----------


## mahmoudh7

1 / 12 / 2008  تقرير التجاري الدولي عن القيمة العادلة لسهم العز لحديد التسليح  القيمة العادلة ------- 34.18  سعر السهم --------- 11.31  الفرق --------------- 22.87  نسبة الفرق --------- 202.21 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

العز لحديد التسليح   عدد الأسهم ( مليون ) -------- 543.27    القيمة السوقية (مليون) ----- 6,486.58   أعلى سعر (52 أسبوع ) ---- 38.53    أقل سعر (52 أسبوع ) ----- 8.11

----------


## عياد

اهلا اخي محمود   كل عام وانت بألف خير   مبادرة رائعة جدا لأني أتفق معاك في ضرورة التحول للاستثمار في سوق الأسهم خاصة مع الاسعار الحالية ولكن ينبغي أن نأخذ في الاعتبار عاملين مهمين جدا :-  اولا : ان الاستثمار قد يطول لأكثر من عامين في بعض الاوراق المالية  ثانيا : أن ارباح معظم الشركات ستتضرر كثيرا خلال الفترة القادمة وستتراجع ربما لأكثر من النصف خاصة شركات الاراضي والاسكان وبالتالي القيم العادلة التي تصدرها الشركات حاليا هي قيم غير صحيحة وتنخفض لأكثر من النصف خلال الفترة القادمة مع نتائج الأرباع القادمة  خالص تحياتي

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اهلا اخي محمود   كل عام وانت بألف خير   مبادرة رائعة جدا لأني أتفق معاك في ضرورة التحول للاستثمار في سوق الأسهم خاصة مع الاسعار الحالية ولكن ينبغي أن نأخذ في الاعتبار عاملين مهمين جدا :-  اولا : ان الاستثمار قد يطول لأكثر من عامين في بعض الاوراق المالية  ثانيا : أن ارباح معظم الشركات ستتضرر كثيرا خلال الفترة القادمة وستتراجع ربما لأكثر من النصف خاصة شركات الاراضي والاسكان وبالتالي القيم العادلة التي تصدرها الشركات حاليا هي قيم غير صحيحة وتنخفض لأكثر من النصف خلال الفترة القادمة مع نتائج الأرباع القادمة   خالص تحياتي

 اخي العزيز عياد  اشكرك على مداخلتك الرائعة  واحب ان انوه الى اتفاقي معك في كل كلمة ذكرتها  ففعلا الاستثمار قد يطول لأكثر من عامين   ولكن   اعتقد ان العائد يستحق الانتظار  اما بخصوص ان ارباح الشركات ستتضرر وتقيم القيمة العادلة سينخفض   فهذا امر لا نقاش فية ولا اعتقد انه يوجد شخصين يختلفان على ذلك  ولكن ترشيح اسهم معينة لا يعتمد على تقيم القيمة العادلة لذلك السهم فقط ولكن على مؤشرات اخرى كثيرة  ولا تنسى اخي العزيز ان اسعار الاسهم اصبحت في مستويات قياسية   وبالتالي  فحتى لو انخفضت الارباح المتوقعة   وحتى لو انخفض تقيم القيمة العادلة للسهم  فسيبقى العائد مجذي ان شاء الله   وخصوصا في ظل التخفيضات المتتالية لمعدلات الفائدة  اما بخصوص شركات العقارات فاحب ان اطمئنك الى حرصي الدائم على التدقيق في بياناتها ومعرفة مواقع القوة لها  فمثلا شركة رمكو كان لديها عقود لسنة 2009 تم التعاقد عليها في ظل اسعار مواد بناء مرتفعة وبالتالي وكما ذكر ذلك رئيس مجلس الادارة فان الازمة المالية جائت في صالح الشركة  اما بالنسبة لشركة اوراسكوم للأنشاء فهي تعمل في قطاع الاسكان المتوسط والمرافق وهي قطاعات اقل تأثرا من باقي قطاعات الانشاء ولقد حصلت الشركة على عقد لبناء محطة كهرباء في الاسكندرية بقيمة 280 مليون دولار اي اكثر من مليار جنية مصري بالاضافة الى استثماراتها في المواد الاولية التي ستعوض اي نقص في حصة قطاع المقاولات قد يصيبها   ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان يظل المرء حزرا وان شاء الله لن اضع اي شركة اخرى في هذا القطاع  واشكرك مرة اخرى على مداخلتك  واتمنى ان تستمر في مداخلاتك القيمة لأثراء الموضوع  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

اعتذر لعدم اضافة توصية لهذا الاسبوع  وموعدنا الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## mahmoudh7

> chokrannn

 الــعــفــو  واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة للتوصية الثانية  اورسكوم للأنشاء   14 / 12 / 2008  أعلنت شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " عن رغبتها فى شراء 2 مليون سهم خزينة تمثل 0.9 % من أسهم الشركة على أن تبدأ فترة الشراء من اليوم وتستمر لمدة شهر تنتهى فى 13 يناير 2008 .   ويبلغ رأسمال الشركة 1.073853570 مليار جنيه موزع على 214.770714 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيه للسهم .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال الربع الثالث من العام الحالى قد أظهرت نمو صافي الربح بـ 293.3% بقيمة 205.1 مليون دولار أمريكي (1113.4 مليون جنيه مصري)، بالمقارنة بالربع الثالث لعام 2007 حيث بلغ صافي الربح 52.2 مليون دولار أمريكي (297.0 مليون جنيه مصري).   بلغ معدل نمو الإيرادات المجمعة 74.9% بقيمة 991.9 مليون دولار أمريكي (5382.6 مليون جنيه مصري) مقارنةً بالربع الثالث المنتهي في 30 سبتمبر 2007 حيث بلغت الإيرادات المجمعة 567.3 مليون دولار أمريكي (3230.4 مليون جنيه مصري).   بلغ معدل نمو صافي الربح قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 152.0% بقيمة 307.2 مليون دولار أمريكي (1667.0 مليون جنيه مصري) مقارنةً بالربع الثالث المنتهي في 30 سبتمبر 2007 حيث بلغ صافي الربح قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 121.9 مليون دولار أمريكي (694.1 مليون جنيه مصري).   زاد هامش الربح المجمع قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 9.50 نقطة مئوية ليصل إلي 31.0% بالمقارنة بـ 21.5% للربع الثالث لعام 2007.   حقق قطاع المقاولات رقماً قياسيًا حيث بلغت قيمة الأعمال الغير المنفذة المتعاقد عليها 7.61 مليار دولار أمريكي بزيادة 60.5% مقارنةً بـ 31 ديسمبر 2007 و زيادة 8.8% مقارنةً بـ 30 يونيو 2008 .

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة للتوصية الثانية  اورسوكوم للأنشاء  15 / 12 / 2008  أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة " عن الفترة من 1يناير 2008 حتى 30 سبتمبر 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 5.023 مليار جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره 73.7%   مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 2.892 مليار جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .   فيما أظهرت القائم المالية الغير مجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 2.029 مليار جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره   3557.6%   مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 55.477 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

----------


## mahmoudh7

ارتفعت اليوم قيمة سهم اوراسكوم للأنشاء 5.1%  ليصل الاغلاق الى 121.39 جنية

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة للتوصية الاولى  رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية  15 / 12 / 2008  يتم اليوم قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة" رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " من 1.040 مليار جنيه إلى 2.353 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 1.313 مليار جنيه موزعة على 131.301 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) ، والزيادة ممولة من الأرصدة الدائنة للمساهمين الظاهرة بالمركز المالى للشركة فى 31أغسطس 2008 ، والناتجة عن عملية الاستحواذ على أسهم شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية .    كما يتم اليوم تحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة .    وأظهرت القوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 30 سبتمبر 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره 347%   مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .    فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9%   مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة التوصية الثالثة  العز لحديد التسليح  15 / 12 / 2008   ينتهى اليوم الحق فى الكوبون رقم " 4 " لشركة" العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " بواقع 2 جنيه للسهم على أن يتم التوزيع اعتباراً من يوم 18 ديسمبر 2008 عن طريق شركة مصر للمقاصة والإيداع والقيد المركزى .    وكانت الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة والمنعقدة فى 16 نوفمبر الماضى قد اعتمدت تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 يونيو 2008 . كذلك اعتمدت تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 يونيو 2008 ، والمصادقة على القوائم المالية للشركة وحساب التوزيع المقترح عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 يونيو 2008.   كما وافقت الجمعية العامة العادية على توزيع كوبون نقدى بقيمة 2 جنيه للسهم الواحد .   ويبلغ رأسمال الشركة 2.716325135 مليار جنيه موزع على 543.265027 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيه للسهم .   ومن دبي  قال مدير تنفيذي بشركة حديد عز يوم الاثنين ان الشركة أكبر منتج للصلب في مصر خفضت انتاجها خلال الشهرين الأخيرين بسبب ضعف الاستهلاك.   وقال جورج متى مدير التسويق بالشركة المصرية في مؤتمر عن الصلب يعقد في دبي "نحن نعدل انتاجنا حسب واقع الطلب الجديد مثل الجميع."   وأضاف "نشاطنا التصديري تأثر ولذلك فاننا ننتج أقل من المعتاد."   لكنه امتنع عن ذكر نسبة محددة لخفض الانتاج

----------


## mahmoudh7

اخواني الافاضل  نكتفي بالاستثمار في هذة الاسهم الثلاثة  مـــؤقـــتـــا  وبرغم كثرة الفرص الا ان هذة هي الفرص الاكثر اغراء في السوق حاليا  وسنتابع معا ان شاء الله  حركة هذة الاسهم واخر الاخبار الصادرة من البورصة بشأنها

----------


## Peace4all

> متابعة للتوصية الاولى  رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية  15 / 12 / 2008  يتم اليوم قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة" رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " من 1.040 مليار جنيه إلى 2.353 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 1.313 مليار جنيه موزعة على 131.301 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) ، والزيادة ممولة من الأرصدة الدائنة للمساهمين الظاهرة بالمركز المالى للشركة فى 31أغسطس 2008 ، والناتجة عن عملية الاستحواذ على أسهم شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية .    كما يتم اليوم تحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة .    وأظهرت القوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 30 سبتمبر 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره 347%  مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .    فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه  بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9%  مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

  
استاذ محمود كل سنه وانت طيب
الخبر دا مش شايف انه خازوق للمستثمرين لان عدد الاسهم بقي مضاعف والربحيه ثابته واعتقد واضح جدا جدا علي ادء السهم

----------


## Moh. Osama

شكراً على المجهود

----------


## mahmoudh7

> استاذ محمود كل سنه وانت طيب
> الخبر دا مش شايف انه خازوق للمستثمرين لان عدد الاسهم بقي مضاعف والربحيه ثابته واعتقد واضح جدا جدا علي ادء السهم

 بالنسبة للمستثمر طويل الاجل فهي صفقة رابحة بالتأكيد

----------


## Peace4all

> بالنسبة للمستثمر طويل الاجل فهي صفقة رابحة بالتأكيد

  
اتمني دا يا استاذ محمود وان كنت مش متفائل بصراحه وخايف تكون حتي صفقات شرا اسهم الخزينه ما هي الا مجرد تصريف اسهمه علي المستثمرين زي فندق لكح بالظبط اول ما استحوذ عليه شدد علي كلمه احتمال يدخله رمكو ولما حصلت الازمه العالميه راح جري علي طول باعه لرمكو وبمكسب زياده عن 50 مليون كمان...عموما شكرا لاهتمامك واتمني اكون غلط لاني بطبعي متشائم

----------


## mahmoudh7

> قيمة السهم ( وقت التقييم ) ------ 4.96 جنية مصري

 قيمة السهم الان  5.38

----------


## mahmoudh7

تم توزيع الكوبون رقم "10"لشركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة "بما يعادل دولار أمريكي للسهم العادي الواحد (2 دولار أمريكي للسهم بشهادات الإيداع الدولية)وستصرف الكوبونات النقدية بالجنيه المصري علي أساس سعر الصرف المعلن في 18 سبتمبر 2008.

----------


## mahmoudh7

21 / 12 / 2008  أرجع كامل جلال مدير إدارة علاقات المستثمرين في شركة عز لحديد التسليح الأداء الجيد في أعمال الشركة عن 9 أشهر 2008 إلى أنها كانت فترة استثنائية لقطاع الصلب شهدت نموا وزيادة في الطلب على الحديد. 
أظهرت نتائج الأعمال ارتفاعا في صافي ربح "عز" بمقدار 66% ليصل إلى 1.520 مليون جنيه مقابل 917 لنفس الفترة من العام الماضي.   ققت الشركة صافي نمو بمعدل 45% لتصل إلى 17.4 مليار جنيه في الأشهر التسعة الأولى من عام 2008 مقابل 12 مليار جنيه في نفس فترة المقارنة من العام الماضي وساهم ارتفاع سعر المنتج النهائي للشركة بشكل كبير في تحقيق المزيد من الأرباح فسجل متوسط أسعار البيع لحديد التسليح ارتفاعا بمقدار 55.7% ليصل إلى 5.062 جم/ للطن مقارنة بـ3.251 جم/ للطن في نفس الفترة من العام الماضي وسجل متوسط سعر بيع منتجات الصلب المسطح ارتفاعا بمقدار 406% ليصل إلى 4.631 جم/ للطن خلال الفترة مقابل 3.293 جم/ للطن خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضي.   وأشار جلال إلى أن الشركة اتبعت سياسة الزيادة التدريجية في السعر لمقابلة الزيادة الحادة في تكلفة الخامات الأمر الذي ساهم في الأرباح وتراجع سعر الحديد إلى 3750 جنيها للطن بسبب الأزمة بعد أن زاد عن 9 آلاف جنيه للطن بداية العام وأدى تراجع الطلب على الحديد إلى تراجع صادرات الشركة للخارج الفترة الحالية وتوقع مدير علاقات المستثمرين أن تشهد الشركة تراجعا طفيفا في نتائج أعمالها عن الربع الرابع للعامل الحالي والأول من 2009 مستبعدا أن يكون التأثير كبير أو أن يلحق بالشركة أي خسائر لما تقوم به حاليا من إعادة ترتيب أوراقها في ظل الأزمة بصورة تمكنها من مسايرة الأحداث والحافظ على مركزها قويا ناميا الفترة المقبلة وبدأت الشركة بإعادة الهيكلة التمويلية من خلال طرح أسهم بـ1.200 مليون من خلال طرح سندات لتضمن وجود سيولة كافية لديها تمكنها من عمليات التوسعات المحلية والإقليمية التي تعتزم القيام بها خلال العام المقبل ومنها إنشاء مصنع الحديد في السويس ومصنع جديد بالجزائر وتنتظر الشركة صدور قانون الاستثمار الجديد الجزائري لتحديد هيكل الملكية الجديد لها وترغب الشركة في امتلاك المصنع بنسبة 100% لكن القانون الجزائري يحتم وجود مستثمر محلي.   بدأت الشركة تطبيق إستراتيجية جديدة تمكنها من الحفاظ على هوامش ربحيتها الفترة المقبلة وهي إستراتيجية "تحقيق زيادة وتوسع تكامل داخليا" وذلك من خلال بدء إنتاج الحديد المختزل كمدخل مهم في عملية الإنتاج كانت تقوم الشركة باستيراده بجانب خام الخردة التي تعتمد عليه الشركة كليا في الإنتاج مما يخفض تكلفة المنتج وتكلفة الاستيراد الأمر الذي يوفر للشركة أرباحا في الفترة المقبلة.   كما تقوم الشركة بخفض إنتاجها من الحديد المسطح من خلال تجهيز المصانع الجديدة لها مع الحفاظ على حجم إنتاج حديد التسليح الذي استبعد جلال تأثره بالأزمة وسجل إجمالي الإنتاج من حديد التسليح خلال الأشهر التسعة الأولى من العام 2.37 مليون طن بالمقارنة مع 2.33 مليون طن خلال فترة المقارنة بينما بلغ إنتاج الحديد المسطح 1.22 مليون طن مقابل 1.26 مليون طن في نفس فترة المقارنة.   مؤكدا أن هدف الشركة الأساسي هو خفض تكلفة الإنتاج وزيادة القيمة المضافة لنمو هوامش الربحية وهو ما تعمل عليه الشركة في الفترة المقبلة كإستراتيجية رئيسية لها في ظل الأزمة بجانب استمرار توسعاتها.

----------


## mahmoudh7

21 / 12 / 2008  تنتظر شركة العز لصناعة حديد التسليح انتهاء التعديلات التى تجريها الحكومة الجزائرية على قانون الاستثمار للبدء فى تنفيذ مشروعها فى الجزائر بتكلفة استثمارية للمرحلة الأولى مليار دولار، فيما انتهت الشركة من إعداد الدراسات الهندسية والفنية، وتجرى حالياً مفاوضات مع البنوك العالمية والشركات لتوريد المعدات وماكينات المشروع.وقال كامل جلال، مدير علاقات المستثمرين، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ»المصرى اليوم«  إن الشركة فى انتظار انتهاء الحكومة الجزائرية من التعديلات الخاصة بالقوانين تمهيداً لبدء التنفيذ الفعلى والتعاقدات. لافتاً إلى أنه تم الانتهاء من الجزء الاستراتيجى والهندسى للمشروع.  وأضاف أن المجموعة ترصد استثمارات للمشروع تقدر بنحو مليارى دولار مقسمة على مرحلتين متساويتين بنحو مليار دولار لكل منهما، حيث تتضمن المرحلة الأولى التكلفة الاستثمارية، فيما تشمل الثانية الأموال التى سيتم ضخها بعد ذلك.  وأكد أن الأزمة المالية العالمية تجعل جميع الشركات حذرة فى اتخاذ القرارات الاستثمارية وضخ الأموال الجديدة فى المشروعات.  وأضاف أنه من المحتمل تأجيل ضخ استثمارات المرحلة الثانية للمشروع بعض الوقت. وقال جمال عمر، العضو المنتدب لمجموعة عز، إنه رغم دراسة التعديلات من جانب الحكومة الجزائرية لبعض القوانين التى أخرت الإعلان عن المشروع فإن الشركة لاتزال مستمرة فى المشروع والتجهيز والتفاوض وإمداد المشروع بالطاقة.  وتسعى شركة العز لإنتاج ٣ ملايين طن حديد سنوياً من مصنع الجزائر وسيتم تمويل تكلفة المشروع ـ حسب بيانات سابقة ـ بواقع ٤٠% من الموارد الذاتية والتدفقات النقدية للشركة و٦٠% عبارة عن قروض سيتم تسويقها بين مجموعة من المصارف العالمية.  من ناحية أخرى بدأت الشركة فى توزيع كوبون نقدى لحاملى أسهم الشركة بواقع جنيهين لكل سهم حيث ستدفع الشركة لمساهميها نحو ١.٠٨ مليار جنيه. كانت الشركة قد رفعت رأسمالها إلى ٢.٧ مليار جنيه بدلاً من ٩١١ مليون جنيه فى أغسطس الماضى، مما أثار العديد من التساؤلات لدى المتعاملين بالبورصة، خصوصاً أنها رفعت رأسمالها بهدف الإنفاق على التوسعات التى تتضمن مشروع الجزائر ثم قامت بتوزيع كوبون نقدى يقترب من ٦٠% مما جمعته الشركة.  ولفت إلى تأثر الخطط بالأزمة المالية العالمية، فيما أكد أن توزيع الكوبونات يتم من الأرباح المحتجزة والمرحلة، مشيراً إلى أن الشركة كان لديها طبقاً لميزانيات النصف الأول من العام الجارى ٢.٥ مليار جنيه أرباحاً، منها ١.٥ مليار جنيه، أرباحاً، مرحلة،  والباقى أرباح النصف الأول وبالتالى توزيع الكوبون يخفض هذه الأرباح المرحلة للنصف فقط. وشدد جلال على الفصل التام بين المشروعات الجديدة والاستثمارات وكيفية تمويلها وبين توزيعات الأرباح، مشيراً إلى أن نسبة القروض تعادل ثلث رأسمال الشركة، معتبراً ذلك معدلاً جيداً.

----------


## mahmoudh7

> سعر السهم --------- 11.31

  السعر الان  9.93  ومع اضافة 2 جنية توزيعات ارباح   يكون السعر الافتراضي الان 11.93   من 11.31 وقت الشراء

----------


## عبده المصرى

تقارير روعة ومتعوب عليها يا بوحنفى فعلا مفيدة جدااااااا وربنا يكرمك وتأتينا بالمزيد إن شاء الله،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudh7

متابعة التوصيات الثلاث 5 / 1 / 2009  1 - رمكو   ( RTVC )  سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   6.03 ج  2 - أوراسكوم للإنشاء   ( OCIC )   سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   145.95 ج  3 - العز لحديد التسليح   ( ESRS ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   9.94 ج + 2 ج توزيع ارباح   =  11.94 ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

اورسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة  تقرير المجموعة المالية هيرميس   4 / 1 / 2009  ( تقرير للمضاربين وليس للمستثمرين - ولكن وجب التنويه )  شهد سهم "أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة "عمليات تجميع مصحوبة بأحجام تداول منخفضة قام بعدها باختراق مستوى المقاومة 130 جنيه ليبدأ مرحلة الاتجاه الصعودى على المدى القصير وذلك بعد أن تمكنت قوى الشراء من السيطرة على تحركات السهم وتحديد اتجاهه الصعودى على المدى القصير طبقاً لتوقعات المجموعة المالية هيرمس فى تقريرها السابق  وأوصى محمد الأعصر كبير المحلليين الفنيين بالمجموعة المالية هيرمس المستثمرين الذين قامو بجنى الأرباح جزئياً على السهم عند تحقيقه الهدف الأول 140 -143 جنيه اتباعاً لتوصيتنا السابقة بالإبقاء على السهم فى محافظهم واستكمال جنى الأرباح عند وصول السهم لهدفه التالى 155 -160 جنيه .  وبالرغم من ذلك يعتبر أى تراجع للسهم نزولاً نحو مستوى 134 -132 جنيه فرصة شراء جيدة لمن لم يدركوا أو يستفيدو من الصعود الحالى للسهم .   وكان السهم قد ارتفع بنحو كبير خلال الجلسات الأخيرة من 2008 مرتداً من أدنى مستوياته عند 103 جنيه والتى وصل إليها فى أواخر نوفمبر الماضى حتى وصل إلى مستوى 144.4 جنيه فى آخر جلسات ديسمبر الماضى .   وفقد السهم أكثر من نصف قيمته خلال عام 2008 حيث كان يتداول فى مطلع عام 2008 عند مستوى 269 جنيه بينما يتداول السهم حالياً عند مستويات متدنية,وكان السهم قد انخفض بنحو حاد فى نهاية نوفمبر الماضى حتى وصل إلى مستوى 103 جنيه بعد استمرار عمليات الضغط البيبعة تمكن السهم بعدها من اختبار الهدف السعرى الأول له مرة أخرى عند 130 جنيه بعد تحقيقه وذلك بعد أن تمكنت القوى الشرائية من تجميع السهم فى نطاق 112 - 117 والتغلب على عمليات البيع وجني الأرباح التى شهدها السهم .   وكانت شركة بلتون إنفستمنت قد خفضت السعر العادل للسهم من 535 إلى 361 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 32.5% عن تقييمها السابق,كذلك خفضت هيرمس إلى 310.4 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 26% عن تقييمها السابق ليعكس تنبؤات هيرمس المحافظة ومعدلات الخصم المرتفعة ما بين قطاعات أعمال أوراسكوم للإنشاء , وأوصت هيرمس بالشراء على كلاٍ من المديين القصير والبعيد وذلك نظرًا للضعف الذى يشهده سعر السهم كنقطة جاذبة للدخول .   فيما حددت شركة سى أى كابيتال السعر المستهدف لسهم شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " عند 330.5 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 131.9% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة (18 نوفمبر ) والبالغ 142.49 , وأوصت شركة سى أى كابيتال بشراء السهم مع مخاطرة متوسطة .   وأظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال التسعة أشهر المنتهية في 30 سبتمبر 2008 تحقيق صافي ربح 5.02 مليار جنيه بنمو قدره 73.3 % عن نفس الفترة من العام السابق والتي بلغ صافي الربح خلال تلك الفترة 2.89 مليار جنيه .   و تعمل الشركة فى مجال صناعة الأسمنت وأعمال المقاولات وذلك على نطاق الأسواق الناشئة وأوراسكوم لديها مصانع للأسمنت فى مصر والجزائر بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 13.5 مليون طن سنوياً . وفى مجال الأسمنت فأوراسكوم تتوسع فى أنشطتها الاستثمارية فى عدد من البلاد العربية وأيضاً وتركيا ونيجيريا وأسبانيا بهدف رفع طاقتها الإنتاجية فى صناعة الأسمنت لتصل إلى 30 مليون طن . وفى مجال المقاولات فنشاط أوراسكوم يشمل مناطق الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا ووسط آسيا .   ويبلغ رأسمالها المصدر والمدفوع 1.07 مليار جنيه لعدد 214.77 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 5 جنيه .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> متابعة التوصيات الثلاث  5 / 1 / 2009  1 - رمكو ( RTVC ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس  6.03 ج 2 - أوراسكوم للإنشاء ( OCIC ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   145.95 ج 3 - العز لحديد التسليح ( ESRS ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس  9.94 ج + 2 ج توزيع ارباح   =   11.94 ج

 متابعة التوصيات الثلاث  6 / 1 / 2009  1 - رمكو ( RTVC ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   6.18 ج 2 - أوراسكوم للإنشاء ( OCIC ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس   144.09 ج 3 - العز لحديد التسليح ( ESRS ) سعر السهم اغلاق الامس  10.55 ج + 2 ج توزيع ارباح   =  12.55ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

6 / 1 / 2009  العز لصناعة حديد التسليح  خفضت المجموعة المالية هيرمس القابضة القيمة العادلة طويلة الأجل لسهم شركة " العز لصناعة لحديد التسليح " من 30 جنيه إلى 20 جنيه للسهم (11.1 مليار جنيه ) وبانخفاض قدره 33% عن التقييم السابق لها عند 30 جنيه وبارتفاع 100%تقريباً عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة (5 يناير 2009) والبالغ 9.92 جنيه .   وأشارت هيرمس إلى أنه مع استمرار تراجع أسعار الحديد وانخفاض الإنتاج عن المستوى العالمى فإن هيرمس تتوقع حدوث تذبذب فى أسهم العز لحديد التسليح . وأشارت إلى نظرتها الإيجابية على المدى الطويل مع إدارتها القوية و التدفق النقدى الحُر لها والمقدر بقيمة 703 مليون جنيه او بمقدار 1.31 جنيه للسهم فى 2009. وذكرت هيرمس أن أداء الأسهم كان جيداً خلال الفترة الأخيرة وذلك بسبب الأرباح المحققة الغير عادية ، ومع ذلك تتوقع هيرمس أن يكون الأداء ثابتاً لذلك أبقت على توصيتها بالحياد على المدى القصير .   وأضافت هيرمس أن العز لحديد التسليح قد ذكرت أنها قد تؤخر خططها التوسعية وتعتقد هيرمس فى صحة ذلك بشأن عملياتها فى الجزائر ، وقد استبعدت هيرمس عمليات الجزائر من نموذجها وخفضت من القيمة العادلة طويلة الأجل بمقدار 2 جنيه للسهم (1.3 مليار جنيه ) .   كذلك ذكرت هيرمس أن إيرادات الربع الثالث من 2008 قد نمت بمقدار 52% ولكن بانخفاض قدره 12% عن توقعات هيرمس لها، بينما هامش الربح قبل استقطاع الفائدة والضرائب والإهلاك والاستهلاك والمحقق 1.4 مليار جنيه قد انخفض بمقدار 14% عن تقديرات هيرمس له . فيما ارتفع صافى ربح العز لحديد التسليح خلال الربع الثالث من 2008 بمقدار 72% بقيمة 18 مليار جنيه وبانخفاض قدره 3.5% عن توقعات هيرمس .   وأرجعت هيرمس تراجع أداء العز لحديد التسليح إلى ضعف إنتاج الحديد المسطح لعز الدخيلة والذى انخفض بمقدار النصف عن توقعات هيرمس له .   وتوقعت هيرمس حدوث ضعف فى نتائج الربع الرابع من 2008 والذى سيأتى مدعوماً بانخفاض القدرة الإنتاجية وخاصةً للحديد المسطح وتراجع أسعار الحديد . وأشارت هيرمس إلى أن أسعار الحديد جاءت أقل من توقعاتها وقد خفضت هيرمس من متوسط سعر الحديد خلال الربع الرابع من 2008 ليبلغ 4000 جنيه للطن بدلاً من 4750 جنيه . ولا تتوقع هيرمس حدوث طفرة فى الطلب على الحديد خلال 2009 وذلك مع تراجع الطلب على الحديد فى السوق المحلى منخفضاً عن الحديد المسطح . وقد خفضت هيرمس من معدلات الحديد إلى 90% ( بدلاً من نسبة 100% خلال 2008) تحسباً لحدوث بعض الضعف . كذلك خفضت هيرمس من السعر المتوسط ليبلغ 3500 جنيه . وأشارت هيرمس إلى أن الحديد المسطح والذى يُعد أساس التصدير قد تأثر بشدة بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية ، لذلك خفضت هيرمس من توقعاتها بشأنه بمقدار 55% وأسعاره لتبلغ 3250 جنيه للطن .  من ناحية أخرى كانت قد خفضت شركة سى أى كابيتال الذراع الاستثمارى لشركة التجارى الدولى للسمسرة السعر المستهدف لسهم شركة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " من 43.9 جنيه إلى 34.18 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 20.5% و بارتفاع قدره 203.5% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة (1 ديسمبر ) والبالغ   11.26 جنيه , وكررت سى أى كابيتال من توصيتها السابقة بشراء السهم بإعطاء تصنيف مخاطره معتدلة .

----------


## mahmoudh7

كشف أنس يوسف نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة ومدير علاقات المستثمرين بشركة رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحية أن شركة رمكو للانشاءات العقارية احدى الشركات التابعة لرمكو السياحية ستستمر خلال العام الجديد فى تطبيق خططها التوسعية وبنفس المعدلات المستهدفة للمشروعات الحالية والمستقبلية والتى تم التعاقد عليها خلال عام 2008 وأوضح أن الشركة ستقوم بتنفيذ العقد المبرم بين شركة رمكو العقارية ومحافظة مطروح على شراء مساحة 200 فدان بمنطقة سيدى عبد الرحمن بالساحل الشمالى لاقامة مشروع سياحى فندقى بتكلفة اجمالية 2 مليار جنيه تقريبا وأوضح أنس يوسف أن الشركة أيضا ستنفذ خلال العام الجديد العقد المبرم بين شركة "أورينت تورز للقرى والفنادق السياحية (إحدى شركات رمكو) والهيئة العامة للتنمية السياحية وذلك على شراء مساحة مليون متر مربع بخليج "مكادى" بالغردقة استكمالا لمشروع "ستيلا مكادى" وذلك بهدف انشاء فندق جديد بتكلفة 300 مليون جنيه تقريبا

----------


## mahmoudh7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اقدم اليوم توصية استثنائية  لا يتعدى الاستثمار فيها 5 % من قيمة المحفظة الاستثمارية  اعلم جيدا اني قد اواجه الكثير من النقد بسبب هذة التوصية   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   ولكن ساتوكل على الله واعرض التوصية   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## mahmoudh7

التوصية الرابعة  للأستثمار وليس المضاربة  ( 5% من قيمة المحفظة )  TMGH  نعم يا اخوه  مجموعة طلعت مصطفى  بدون كلام كثير ومقدمات مالية او مؤشرات  سعر اخر اغلاق  3.17   بهدف اول 4.23 ج  بعد الهدف الاول سنحدد هل سنستمر في الاستثمار في السهم ام لا  فان قررنا الاستمرار سيكون الهدف الثاني 5.90 ج  ثم سيكون الهدف الثالث 6.40  واخيرا  8.60  والله المستعان

----------


## mahmoudh7

الطاقة حليف قوي لأوراسكوم للأنشاء  أعلنت شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة أنه تم فتح مظاريف مناقصة مشروع إنشاء محطة كهرباء أبو قير البخارية بالإسكندرية بطاقة 1300 ميجاوات والتي تعمل بنظام الدورة المركبة.  وقالت الشركة أن العرض المقدم يشمل الأعمال المدنية والخراسانات والهياكل الحديدية بإجمالي قيمة 1.54 مليار جنيه مصري (280 مليون دولار تقريبا).   والجدير بالذكر أن أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة تقوم بتقديم خدمات إنشائية لعدة محطات كهرباء بمصر وتشمل محطة كهرباء الكريمات ومحطة كهرباء التبين ومحطة كهرباء سيدي كرير وطلخا بقدرة 750 ميجاوات وتشمل أيضاً مشروع محطة كهرباء سيدي كرير الذي تم الإعلان عنه مؤخراً ويبلغ إجمالي طاقة توليد الكهرباء لهذه المحطات 3562 ميجاوات. والجدير بالذكر انه تم الانتهاء من أعمال محطة كهرباء نجع حمادي.   وفي الجزائر تقوم شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بالاشتراك مع شركة الستوم الفرنسية بإنشاء محطة كهرباء تيرجا الجديدة التي تعمل بنظام الدورة المركبة لشركة الكهرباء الجزائرية (سونيلجاز) بطاقة 1200 ميجاوات.  ويبلغ إجمالي قيمة عقود مقاولات إنشاء محطات الكهرباء المذكورة أعلاه   1.7 مليار دولار أمريكي.   هذا بالإضافة إلي قيام شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة مؤخراً بالتوقيع علي اتفاقية تعاون مع شركة بابكوك هيتاشي(BHK) اليابانية للتعاون على تصميم وتصنيع وتركيب الغلايات ذات الضغوط فوق الحرجة (Super Critical Boilers) المستخدمة في مشاريع محطات الكهرباء في مصر مع التوقع للتوسع مستقبلاً في شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط.

----------


## mahmoudh7

> التوصية الرابعة  للأستثمار وليس المضاربة  ( 5% من قيمة المحفظة )  TMGH  نعم يا اخوه  مجموعة طلعت مصطفى  بدون كلام كثير ومقدمات مالية او مؤشرات  سعر اخر اغلاق  3.17   بهدف اول 4.23 ج  بعد الهدف الاول سنحدد هل سنستمر في الاستثمار في السهم ام لا  فان قررنا الاستمرار سيكون الهدف الثاني 5.90 ج  ثم سيكون الهدف الثالث 6.40  واخيرا  8.60   والله المستعان

 سعر الشراء 3.17  اغلاق اليوم  3.23  ارتفاع    0.06 ج  نسبة الارتفاع 1.89 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اول الشركات الموصى بالاستثمار فيها  ( استثمار وليس مضاربة ) رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه  معلومات سريعة عن سهم الشركة مضاعف الربحية : 1.61      أعلى سعر (52 أسبوع ) ------------- 19.71 أقل سعر (52 أسبوع ) --------------- 4.30 وهو السعر الحالي وقت المشاركة

   سعر الشراء   4.30   اغلاق اليوم  6.50  الارتفاع   2.20  نسبة الارتفاع    51.16 %  ولله الحمد

----------


## mahmoudh7

ارواسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة   

> سعر السهم ------- 142.49

   سعر الشراء 142.49  اغلاق اليوم 136.75  الانخفاض 5.74 ج  نسبة الانخفاض 4.02 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

العز لحديد التسليح   

> سعر السهم --------- 11.31

 سعر الشراء  11.31  اغلاق اليوم  10.38  + 2 ج توزيعات ارباح = 12.38 ج   الارتفاع  1.07 ج  نسبة الارتفاع    9.46 %  ولله الحمد

----------


## mahmoudh7

اذا اخواني الافاضل  صفقة اوراسكوم للأنشاء هي الوحيدة الخاسرة حتى االان  وهذة فرصة جيدة للذين لم يدخلوا كمستثمرين في هذة الشركة ليدخلوا الان بسعر افضل  اما اعلى ربح فكان من نصيب التوصية الاولى  رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحية  وبنسبة ارباح  51.16 %  فليبارك الله لكم في الارباح ان شاء الله  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوكم  محمود حسن

----------


## mahmoudh7

> متابعة لسهم التوصية الاولى  رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية  30 / 11 / 2008  أكدت شركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " فى بيان لها أن مجلس إدارة الشركة يدرس شراء أسهم خزينة فى حدود 6.5 مليون سهم خزينة .   وكانت الشركة قد قامت خلال الفترة الماضية بشراء 5 ملايين سهم خزينة وكان أدنى سعر تم الشراء به 5.84 جنيه وأقصى سعر 7.6 جنيه للسهم .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من العام الحالى قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .    فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

 أكد أيوب عدلي رئيس مجلس الإدارة و العضو المنتدب لشركة رمكو للقرى السياحية أن الشركة ستقوم بشراء كل كمية أسهم الخزينة التي طلبتها قبل يوم 10 فبراير القادم ، وأشار إلى أن الكمية المطلوبة هي 6.5 مليون سهم لم يتم تنفيذ سوى حوالي مليون سهم فقط . وأشار إلى أن الشركة ستواصل سياسة شراء أسهم الخزينة و بعد إتمام شراء نسبة 5% حاليا ، ستقوم الشركة بطلب شراء5% أخرى بعد اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات القانونية و قال أيوب عدلي لـ"العالم اليوم" أن دخولي بشراء أسهم الخزينة سببه استثماري بحت لان أسرة أيوب تمتلك 70% من الشركة ، و تساءل هل يوجد استثمار أخر يعطيني 30% عائدا على رأس المال بالإضافة للتضخم ؟   و أشار إلى أن أصول الشركة تنمو و معدل الربحية يصل إلى ما يقرب 2 جنيه للسهم الواحد .   و أشار أيوب عدلي إلى أن السوق العقارات يمتلك فرصا واعدة لان و ضع البورصة كما نعلمه جميعا يشهد حالة من التذبذبات ، كما أن هناك احتمالا لارتفاع سعر الدولار ، وبالتالي فانه من المحتمل أن تتجه الأموال لسوق العقارات بقوة خصوصا مع معدلات التضخم المرتفع ، و أشار إلى أن الطلب على العقارات التي يقل قيمتها عن مليون جنيه لن ينخفض .  و سياحة المؤتمرات ، كما أن هناك فنادق مؤجرة و تم دفع 6 شهور تأمينا و إيجارها في السنة حوالي 48 مليون جنيه للفندق الواحد ، وتم التأجير بالدولار .   و أشار إلى أن مشروعات الشركة القائمة تم بيع أكثر من 70% منها .   و أكد أن الشركة تمتلك مخزون أراضي في الساحل الشمالي يصل إلى مليون متر مربع ،و أخذت الشركة الموافقات الأزمة و تم دفع مقدم الثمن و بدا التخطيط و لكن المشروع لن يبدأ إلا في عام 2010 .   و أشار إلى انه تم التعاقد على إنشاء فندق مكادي في الغردقة و هناك فائض أراضي يصل إلى 600 ألف متر مربع يحتمل إنشاء فندقين آخرين ، و أكد انه خلال 5 سنوات ستصل طاقة الشركة إلى 2200غرفة في الغردقة و 1600 في العين السخنة و حوالي 2000غرفة في الساحل الشمالي .   و قال أيوب عدلي أن الشركة حققت أرباحا و صلت إلى 230مليون جنيه خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 و توقع أن تظل الزيادة بنفس المعدل ، وأشار إلى أن الشركة تمتلك سيولة جيدة تمكنها من إتمام خططها ، و يساعد على ذلك أن نسبة التمويل بالقروض قياسا إلى رأس المال منخفضة جدا حيث لا تزيد القروض على الشركة على 200 مليون جنيه .

----------


## emadhabola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذه أول مشاركة لى بالباب 
و لكن أحب ان أهنئك على على هذا النجاح 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## emadhabola

للمضاربين و المستثمرين أيضا 
المشروعات الصناعية و الهندسية 
و طريق الى اعادة الهيكلة فيه ربح و فير باذن الله للمستثمر و هامش ربح ممتاز وتذبذب عالى للمضاربين

----------


## mahmoudh7

أظهرت التعاملات على أسهم الخزينة قيام شركة رمكو بشراء نحو 5 مليون سهم خزينة تمثل 76.9% من إجمالى 6.5 مليون سهم خزينة ترغب الشركة فى شرائها خلال الفترة من 10 يناير إلى 10 فبراير الجارى ليتبقى بذلك نحو 1.5 مليون سهم خزينة من المقرر أن تقوم الشركة بشرائها خلال تاريخ الشراء. 
وقامت الشركة بشراء نحو 3.17 مليون سهم خزينة خلال الفترة من 18 يناير إلى 22 يناير ، وعاودت شراء نحو 1.83 مليون سهم خزينة خلال الفترة من 25 يناير إلى 29 يناير . 
وفى تصريحات سابقة لأيوب عدلى أيوب لمباشر قال   أن الشركة ستقوم بتوزيع أسهم مجانية بنحو سهم لكل عشرين سهم فى حالة اتمام شراء كامل اسهم الخزينة.  فاذا حدث ذلك سيتم احتساب ارباح   بقيمة = 5%

----------


## mahmoudh7

> أظهرت التعاملات على أسهم الخزينة قيام شركة رمكو بشراء نحو 5 مليون سهم خزينة تمثل 76.9% من إجمالى 6.5 مليون سهم خزينة ترغب الشركة فى شرائها خلال الفترة من 10 يناير إلى 10 فبراير الجارى ليتبقى بذلك نحو 1.5 مليون سهم خزينة من المقرر أن تقوم الشركة بشرائها خلال تاريخ الشراء.   وقامت الشركة بشراء نحو 3.17 مليون سهم خزينة خلال الفترة من 18 يناير إلى 22 يناير ، وعاودت شراء نحو 1.83 مليون سهم خزينة خلال الفترة من 25 يناير إلى 29 يناير .  وفى تصريحات سابقة لأيوب عدلى أيوب لمباشر قال   أن الشركة ستقوم بتوزيع أسهم مجانية بنحو سهم لكل عشرين سهم فى حالة اتمام شراء كامل اسهم الخزينة.  فاذا حدث ذلك سيتم احتساب ارباح   بقيمة = 5%

 أرجع أيوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية"عدم قيام الشركة بتوزيع أسهم الخزينة التى بحوزتها والبالغة نحو 10 مليون سهم كأسهم مجانية على المساهمين إلى تدنى سعر السهم فى السوق وعدم استجابة السهم لهذا القرار.   وقال أيوب إن مجلس إدارة الشركة  فضل إعدام الأسهم   من أجل تخفيض عدد الأسهم الحرة فى السوق وزيادة أسعارها وبالتالى زيادة ربحية السهم وكذلك زيادة نسبة التوزيعات مشيراً إلى أنه من المتوقع أن يرتفع سعر السهم السوقى نتيجة انخفاض عدد الأسهم المعروضة للتداول ".   وأشار أيوب إلى أن تراجع سعر السهم بالسوق يرجع إلى مبيعات الصناديق والبنوك حيث انخفضت ملكيتهم من 25 مليون سهم إلى 7 مليون سهم بنسبة انخفاض 72%.   وكان مجلس إدارة الشركة قد وافق بجلستة المنعقدة أمس على إلغاء الدعوة لانعقاد اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية بتاريخ 12فبراير الجارى والدعوة لانعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية بتاريخ 26 فبراير للنظر فى الاقتراح المقدم من مجلس إدارة الشركة بإعدام أسهم الخزينة التى بحوزة الشركة بتاريخ الأحد 1فبراير 2009 وعددها 10 مليون سهم .   أظهرت القوائم المالية لشركة "رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 30 سبتمبر 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   يبلغ رأسمال الشركة المصدر 2.353252850 مليار جنيه موزع على 235.325285 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيه للسهم .

----------


## mahmoudh7

قرر مجلس إدارة شركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " بجلسته المنعقدة أمس إلغاء الدعوة لانعقاد اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية و التى كان من المقرر عقدها فى 12 فبراير الجارى والدعوة لانعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية بتاريخ 26 فبراير الجارى وذلك لمناقشة الاقتراح المقدم من مجلس إدارة الشركة بإعدام أسهم الخزينة التى بحوزة الشركة بتاريخ الأحد 1 فبراير 2009 وعددها 10 مليون سهم .  بالإضافة إلى تعديل المادة 6 و7 من النظام الأساسى للشركة بناء على مايسفر عنه البند الأول من جدول الأول وتفويض مجلس الإدارة فى اتخاذ الإجراءات الخاصة لذلك و تعديل المادة 22 من النظام الأساسى للشركة .    أ-المادة 22 قبل التعديل :   يتولى إدارة الشركة مجلس إدارة مؤلف من ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل وسبعة أعضاء على الأكثر تعينهم الجمعية العامة ويشترط فى كل منهم أن يكون مالكاً لعدد من أسهم الشركة لا تقل قيمتها عن 5000 جنيه خمسة آلاف جنيه مصرى لاغير .   ويجوز ضم عضوين على الأكثر لمجلس الإدارة المشكل من بين المساهمين وفقاً لشروط هذه المادة من ذوى الخبرة لايتوافر فى شأنهما نصاب الملكية المشار إليها .   واستثناء من طريقة التعيين السالفة الذكر عين المؤسسون أول مجلس إدارة من خمسة أعضاء .   ب-المادة 22 بعد التعديل :   يتولى إدارة الشركة مجلس إدارة مؤلف من ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل وأحد عشر عضواً على الأكثر تعينهم الجمعية العمومية وقد عينت الجمعية العامة مجلس الإدارة من خمسة أعضاء .

----------


## mahmoudh7

دراسة شراء كمية جديدة وراء اتجاه "رمكو" لإعدام 10 ملايين سهم خزينة   أرجع أيوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب لشركة "رمكو " تعديل قرار الشركة من توزيع أسهم الخزينة مجانا على المساهمين إلى إعدامها لسببين الأول : هو أن الشركة قامت بشراء هذه الأسهم بهدف دعم السعر السوقي للسهم المتدني عن قيمته العادلة مشيرا إلى أن إعادة توزيع الأسهم يترتب عليها الأضرار بتحركات السهم مرة أخرى نتيجة عملية البيع العشوائي .    أما السبب الثاني لعدم توزيع أسهم الخزينة مجانا على المساهمين فيتمثل في أن الشركة تدرس حاليا شراء أسهم خزينة للمرة الثالثة بهدف دعم سعر السهم السوقي وهو ما يستدعي التعجيل بإجراءات التصرف في الكميات المشتراة التي تتم بشكل أسرع في حال إعدامها مقارنة بالتوزيع المجاني على المساهمين التي تستغرق إجراءاته مزيدا من الوقت .   وأشار أيوب إلى أنه من المقرر تخفيض رأس المال ليصل عدد الأسهم إلى 225 مليونا و 325 ألف سهم بدلا من 235 مليونا و 325 ألف سهم بهدف دعم تحركات السهم خلال الفترة المقبلة بعد انخفاض عدد الأسهم المتداولة .   وأرجع رئيس مجلس إدارة رمكو انخفاضات السهم خلال الفترة الأخيرة إلى مبيعات بعض صناديق الاستثمار والبنوك فيه الذين انخفضت كميات ما في حوزتهم من أسهم إلى 7 ملايين سهم بدلا من 25 مليون سهم

----------


## mahmoudh7

مكونات المحفظة  رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية 15%  اوراسكوم للأنشاء 10 %  العز لحديد التسليح 10 %  طلعت مصطفى 5 %  اذا نحن نستثمر 40 % من قيمة المحفظة والباقي رصيد بنكي ( حساب جاري ) لأي فرص تظهر في المستقبل

----------


## mahmoudh7

توقعت شركة سى اى كابيتال ان تصل أسعار الحديد الى مستوى مستقر فى ابرير 2009 نظرا لان سعر المنتج النهائى يعتمد على أسعار المواد الخام والذى من المتوقع ان تكون أسعار خام الحديد وقتها قد استقرت .   وتوقع هانى سامى المحلل المالى بشركة سى اى كابيتال ان تشهد اسعار الحديد العالمية تراجع طفيف خلال شهر مارس القادم ,كما توقع المزيد من التخفيض فى أسعار الحديد المحلية لأقل من 3100 جنيه للطن حيث ان الاسعار العالمية تستقر حول هذا السعر .   واشار هانى سامى الى انه بالرغم من سلبية اعلان المستوردين عن تخفيض الاسعار على كل من شركة حديد عز و شركة حديد عز الدخيلة الا انه سوف يكون تاثير محدود ,ولايتوقع المزيد من التراجع فى أسعار البيع تسليم المصنع لمجموعة عز فى شهر مارس 2009 .

----------


## mahmoudh7

تركيا تواصل حرق أسعار الحديد.. وتكلفة الطن تهبط إلى ٢٨٠٠ جنيه بالميناء   واصلت المصانع التركية، أمس، حرق الأسعار لتنخفض بسعر الطن إلى ٤٦٠ دولارًا - ما يعادل ٢٥٥٣ جنيهًا - لتصل تكلفة الطن لدى وصوله الموانئ المصرية، بعد إضافة تكاليف الشحن والجمارك والضرائب، إلى ٢٨٠٠ جنيه. وأكدت خديجة تلوم، مديرة التمويل والتسويق بشركة «بالى» التركية للحديد، أنها تعاقدت خلال اليومين الماضيين على ٣ صفقات تقدر بـ ٣٠ ألف طن حديد تسليح لتوريدها من المصانع التركية إلى شركات مصرية.   وقالت خديجة، التى تزور القاهرة حاليًا، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إنها واجهت مشكلات كبيرة فى تسويق الحديد التركى فى مصر، بسبب قيام المصانع التركية نفسها بتسويق منتجاتها من خلال مندوبين لها، وإبرام التعاقدات فى القاهرة، بأسعار مخفضة جدًا.   وقالت إن المصانع التركية تسعى إلى تصدير الحديد إلى مصر فى ظل الإقبال الكبير عليه، وفى الوقت نفسه تسعى إلى تصدير الحديد دون وسطاء، لتقليل التكلفة والحصول على هامش الربح المخصص للتجار والوسطاء.

----------


## mahmoudh7

"رمكو" تتوقع نمو أرباحها 2008 وتتخوف من نتائج أعمال 2009    كشف أنس أيوب نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة ومدير علاقات المستثمرين بشركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية أن الشركة تستعد للإعلان عن نتائج أعمالها للسنة المالية 2008 مؤكدا أنها ستظهر تحقيق الشركة أرباحا مجدية بمعدلات نمو جيدة معتمدة على ما سجلته من حجم مبيعات مرتفع بفضل تعاقداتها عن الأعوام الماضية والتي تم تسليمها في 2008 وأضاف أن تدني أسعار المواد الخام وتكلفة التعاقدات ساعد الشركة كثيرا في تحقيق وفرة في أرباحها، وأيضا ساهم في خفض تكلفة المصروفات وقصر أيوب تأثر الشركة بتداعيات الأزمة على نتائج أعمال العام الحالي 2009 متوقعا أن يشهد تراجعا طفيفا مرتبطا بما تخفيه لنا الأزمة مستقبلا .   وضعت شركة رمكو إستراتيجية جديدة تتماشى مع الأزمة والتراجع المتوقع في قطاع السياحة، أكد نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة رمكو أن الشركة تعتزم استغلال 2009 في إنهاء بعض مشاريعها وتعاقداتها واستكمال الآخر استغلالا لتراجع الأسعار وتحقيق أقل تكلفة ممكنة للمشاريع الأمر الذي لن يتكرر ثانية عقب تعافي السوق من الأزمة، وذلك دون الدخول في أي مشروعات أو توسعات جديدة خلال العام .   كشف أيوب أنه سيتم تسليم المشاريع القائمة في القاهرة الجديدة والعين السخنة وطريق الإسكندرية الصحراوي خلال العام الحالي، ومشروعي الساحل الشمالي والغردقة في نهاية هذا العام ومع بداية 2010 أما عن باقي المشروعات يخطط لتسليمها خلال 2010 و 2011.   وتعتزم الشركة افتتاح ستيلا شارم نهاية شهر مايو القادم بتكلفة إجمالية 55 مليون دولار تمثل سعر البيع بالإضافة إلى تكلفة التجديدات .   ويقع الفندق في خليج نعمة بشرم الشيخ ويضم 450 غرفة .  أما عن مشروع الغردقة فمن المتوقع أن يشهد زيادة عدد الغرف الفندقية التابعة للشركة بنحو 700 غرفة بالفندق الجديد ليرتفع عدد الغرف التي تمتلكها الشركة في 2009 إلى 1900 غرفة، منها 400 في مدينة الغردقة وحدها .   أشار إلى أن الشركة لم تقم بأي تخفيض في معدل العمل، بل تعمل على زيادته لإنهاء مشروعاتها .   ارتفعت أرباح الشركة من 52.309 مليون جنيه إلى 233.906 مليون جنيه خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 بفضل الاستحواذات الجديدة للشركة خاصة بعد الاستحواذ على شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية والمالكة للشركة الفرعونية للتجارة والمقاولات بنسبة 99.94% بالقيمة العادلة المحددة وفقا للدراسة المعدة بواسطة المستشار المالي المستقل "شركة برايم " والبالغ 2.33 مليار جنيه .   وجاء نمو الأرباح نتيجة نمو صافي ربح النشاط العقاري والذي ارتفع من 46.712 مليون جنيه إلى 246.649 مليون جنيه بعد الارتفاع في إيرادات الوحدات المبيعة من 107.694 مليون جنيه إلى 645.840 مليون جنيه بالتزامن مع ارتفاع تكاليف الوحدات من 60.982 مليون جنيه إلى 339.191 مليون جنيه ليرتفع صافي ربح النشاط العقاري من 46.712 مليون جنيه إلى 246.649 مليون جنيه .   ودعم صافي أرباح النشاط الفندقي نمو الأرباح التي ارتفعت من 18.114 مليون جنيه إلى 29.044 مليون جنيه بعد ارتفاع صافي ربح فندق ستيلا جراند من 18.673 مليون جنيه إلى 21.140 مليون جنيه وارتفاع صافي ربح فندق جولف ستلا دي ماري من 3.063 مليون جنيه إلى 3.927 مليون جنيه وارتفاع صافي ربح فندق سي كلوب من 3.665 مليون جنيه إلى 11.037 مليون جنيه ويبلغ رأسمال الشركة 2.353.252.850 مليار جنيه موزعة على 235.325.285 مليون سهم بقيمة أسمية للسهم 10 جنيهات .   وتمتلك الشركة حصة 50% من شركة العالمية للسياحة 99% من شركة المتحدة للاستثمار واستصلاح الأراضي، كما تمتلك نسبة كاملة 100% من أسهم شركة أورينت تورز للقرى والفنادق السياحية ونسبة 99.93% من شركة أورينت تورز للقرى والفنادق السياحية .

----------


## mahmoudh7

"رمكو" تنتهي من شراء 100% من أسهم الخزينة   أكد أيوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "رمكو " لإنشاء القرى السياحية أن شركته انتهت يوم الأحد الماضي من شراء 6.5 مليون سهم تمثل 100% من إجمالي الكمية التي أعلنت الشركة عن شرائها مؤخرا، وذلك قبل انتهاء الفترة المحددة للشراء التي انتهت أمس 10 فبراير، مشيرا إلى أنه لم ينته من اتخاذ القرار النهائي لأسلوب التصرف في تلك الأسهم .  وبذلك يرتفع ما في حوزة "رمكو " من أسهم خزينة إلى 11.5 مليون سهم، فيما كان مجلس إدارة الشركة قد قرر إعدام 10 ملايين سهم منها بدلا من توزيعها مجانا على المساهمين لينخفض عدد أسهم الشركة إلى 225.3 مليون سهم بدلا من 235.3 مليون سهم، ولم يتحدد بعد أسلوب التصرف في الكمية المتبقية .   وأرجع مجلس إدارة الشركة قرار إعدام أسهم الخزينة التي قام بشرائها من قبل إلى الحاجة لدعم السعر السوقي للسهم المتدني عن قيمته العادلة وزيادة ربحية المساهمين، بينما كان سيترتب على إعادة توزيع الأسهم في صور أسهم مجانية إلى الإضرار بوضع السهم في السوق نتيجة المبيعات العشوائية من جانب المساهمين .   ملحوظات :  عدد الاسهم المطلوب شراؤها : 6500000   عدد الاسهم التى تم تنفيذها : 6500000   ادنى سعر لكل سهم تم شراءها : 4.03   اقصى سعر لكل سهم تم شراءها : 6.6

----------


## mahmoudh7

> سعر الشراء 4.30  اغلاق اليوم 6.50  الارتفاع 2.20  نسبة الارتفاع   51.16 %  ولله الحمد

     

> مكونات المحفظة   رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية 15%  اوراسكوم للأنشاء 10 %  العز لحديد التسليح 10 %  طلعت مصطفى 5 %   اذا نحن نستثمر 40 % من قيمة المحفظة والباقي رصيد بنكي ( حساب جاري ) لأي فرص تظهر في المستقبل

 عملية تبريد  بشراء رمكو بقيمة 5% من المحفظة على 4 ج للسهم  وبذلك تكون رمكو تستحوز على 20 % من المحفظة  بمتوسط قيمة للسهم   =  4.225 ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

الموقع الالكتروني للشركات    رمكو  اوراسكوم للأنشاء  عز لحديد التسليح  طلعت مصطفى

----------


## mahmoudh7

أعلنت شركة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " عن الدعوة لعقد اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية يوم   الخميس الموافق  5 مارس 2009   فى تمام الساعة العاشرة صباح  ( بمصنع الشركة بمدينة السادات – محافظة المنوفية ) , وذلك للنظر فى تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 سبتمبر 2008  وتقرير مراقب الحسابات على القوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 سبتمبر 2008 والمصادقة على القوائم المالية للشركة وحساب التوزيع المقترح عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30 سبتمبر 2008 .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 1.520 مليار جنيه   بمعدل نمو قدره 65.7%   مقارنةً بصافى ربح بلغ 917.155 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

----------


## المتألق

> عملية تبريد  بشراء رمكو بقيمة 5% من المحفظة على 4 ج للسهم  وبذلك تكون رمكو تستحوز على 20 % من المحفظة  بمتوسط قيمة للسهم   =  4.225 ج

 
شكر لك اخي الكريم على موضوعك القيم 
ولكم ممكن تشرح لي ماذا قصدت بعملية التبريد المذكور بالرد 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## mahmoudh7

> عملية تبريد  بشراء رمكو بقيمة 5% من المحفظة على 4 ج للسهم  وبذلك تكون رمكو تستحوز على 20 % من المحفظة  بمتوسط قيمة للسهم   =   4.225 ج

  

> شكر لك اخي الكريم على موضوعك القيم 
> ولكم ممكن تشرح لي ماذا قصدت بعملية التبريد المذكور بالرد 
> وبارك الله فيك

   عملية التبريد هي شراء السهم مرة اخرى بسعر اقل من السعر الذي تم الشراء منه اول مرة  بحيث يكون حسابك الاساسي محقق لخسارة فتقوم باعصاب بـــاردة بالشراء مرة اخرى  وهي عكس عملية التعزيز حيث نقوم بالشراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الذي قمنا بالشراء منه اول مرة  حيث يكون حسابك الاساسي محقق ارباح   وتقوم بالشراء لتعزيز هذة الارباح

----------


## mahmoudh7

"طلعت مصطفى" تؤجل توسعاتها بالسوق الأوروبية وتبدأ مشروعات السعودية قريبا    قال جهاد السوافطة نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة طلعت مصطفى إن تأخر موعد افتتاح مشروعي المجموعة بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي كان مقررا قبل نهاية العام الماضي يرجع إلى استكمال بعض الإجراءات الخاصة بالمشروعين مشيرا إلى قرب الانتهاء منها .   وحول توسعات المجموعة في أوروبا أوضح السوافطة لـ "البورصة " أن التوسع محليا وإقليميا في منطقة الشرق الأوسط أفضل من الاستثمار في أوروبا حاليا مشيرا إلى عدم وجود أي مفاوضات في الوقت الحالي مع شركاء من دول أوروبا الشرقية للاستثمار هناك .   وفيما يخص دراسة المجموعة لعملية شراء فندق "جراند حياة " قال إن هذه الدراسة كانت على مستوى الإدارة التنفيذية للمجموعة ولم ترق إلى مجلس الإدارة موضحا أن "طلعت مصطفى " ليست مهتمة حاليا بشراء "جراند حياة " مرجعا ذلك إلى السعر المطلوب مبالغ فيه على حد وصفه وتعليقا على توقعات المجموعة المالية هيرمس بشأن تراجع المبيعات في السوق العقارية بنسبة تتراوح بين 10% و 25% خلال العام الجاري .   قال جهاد السوافطة : إن التراجع في المبيعات سيحدث ولكن بنسب متفاوتة مشيرا إلى أن الإسكان الفاخر سيتراجع بنسبة تتجاوز 25%، وأوضح أن الشركات التي حققت حجما كبيرا من مبيعات الوحدات غير المسلمة لن تتأثر بهذا التراجع ولن تواجه مشكلات في التمويل .   وأشار إلى أن مجموعة "طلعت مصطفى " حققت مبيعات بلغت 30 مليار جنيه قبل بداية الأزمة المالية العالمية .   وأضاف : "ستعتمد شركات التطوير على تحصيلات المبيعات القديمة في تمويل توسعاتها واستمرار نشاطها ".   وأكد السوافطة أن المجموعة بصدد دراسة الاحتياجات الفعلية للسوق للخروج بمنتجات جديدة متميزة وقال : إن مراقبي الحسابات يعكفون حاليا على مراجعة القوائم المالية لنتائج أعمال المجموعة عن الربع الأخير في عام 2008 متوقعا إعلانها خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة .   وقد أعلنت "طلعت مصطفى " خلال العام الماضي عن اعتزامها تطوير مشروعين بالمملكة العربية السعودية   على مساحة 8 ملايين متر مربع بمدينتي الرياض وجدة بتكلفة استثمارية تصل إلى 10 مليارات ريال سعودي .

----------


## mahmoudh7

رئيس مجلس إدارة رمكو في حواره لـ"مباشر" :أتوقع تراجع أرباح الشركة خلال 2009  أكد عدلى ايوب رئيس شركة رمكو للفنادق والقرى السياحية على سعى الشركة الفترة القادمة للمحافظة على مكاسبها الاستثمارية وتطويرها متوقعاً أن تحقق الشركة نمو جيد فى أرباح 2008 بفضل ارتفاع المبيعات وانخفاض المصروفات فيما توقع أن يشهد العام الجارى تراجعاً طفيف فى الأرباح مشيراً إلى أن تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية اقتصرت على النشاط السياحى فقط  وقد قامت الشركة بوضع خطة جديدة  تتماشى مع الأزمة ومع التراجع المتوقع ،من خلال استغلال عام 2009  في إنهاء المشاريع مستغلين تراجع الأسعار وتحقيق أقل تكلفة ممكنة للمشاريع القائمة دون الدخول في أي  توسعات جديدة .  
وأشارأيوب فى حوار خاص لــ"مباشر" إلى أن الشركة تسعى  لتوفير سيولة حالياً لشراء أسهم خزينة مرة أخرى وأوضح عدلى بأن عدد الأفراد المالكين للسهم يتحركون سريعاً بالدخول والخروج وهذا يؤثر سلباً على سعر السهم فى السوق المصرى والمفترض أن قيمة السهم الحقيقية لن تقل عن 20 جنيه للسهم بالنظر إلى أرباح  الشركة  وما تملكة من أصول  وقال أيوب:" بأن الشركة سوف تستمر فى شراء أسهم الخزينة حتى يصل سعر السهم إلى قيمته العادلة ولن تتوقف عملية الشراء حتى إذ تم التخلص من كامل نسبة التداول الحر بالشركة والتى تبلغ الآن 40 مليون سهم  .  
ولفت أيوب إلى أن إجمالى ما بحوزة الشركة من أسهم خزينة بلغ 11.5 مليون سهم، فيما كان مجلس إدارة الشركة قد قرر إعدام 10 ملايين سهم منها بدلاً من توزيعها مجاناً على المساهمين لينخفض عدد أسهم الشركة إلى 225.3 مليون سهم بدلاً من 235.3 مليون سهم، ولم يتحدد بعد أسلوب التصرف في الكمية المتبقية من أجل دعم السعر السوقي للسهم المتدني عن قيمته العادلة وزيادة ربحية المساهمين . 
وأضاف أيوب أن الشركة لديها 280 فدان فى مصر الجديدة تبقى منها حوالى 90 فدان من المخطط إقامة 600 فيلا جديدة على هذه المساحة خلال العام الحالى,بالإضافة إلى نجاح الشركة فى الحصول على  200 فدان فى الساحل الشمالى لإقامة  مشروع سياحى وفندقى مكون من  1500 وحدة فندقية خلال 2010 بعد الحصول على الموافقات اللازمة بتكلفة تقديرية 2 مليار جنيه فضلاً عن  700 ألف متر مربع فى الغردقة تم استغلال حوالى 300 ألف مترمربع وسوف يتم بناء 1500 وحدة فندقية على الجزء المتبقى خلال 2010 . 
وأكد رئيس مجلس إدارة رمكو على أن الشركة تعتزم تأجيل افتتاح فندق ستيلا شارم إلى سبتمبر القادم  والذى قدرت تكلفتة الإجمالية 55 مليون دولار تمثل سعر البيع بالإضافة إلى تكلفة التجديدات بسبب تراجع السياحة الخارجية بنسبة 40% خلال الفترة الحالية وأيضاً تأجيل التفكير فى المشروعات الخارجية والتى كان مخطط لها  في أفريقيا وجزء في فرنسا بسبب الأوضاع العالمية القائمة . 
وعن مؤشرات نتائج الأعمال  الشركة خلال العام  قال أيوب :" إنه سيتم الإعلان عنها  نهاية مارس القادم مشيراً إلى تحقيقها معدلات نمو جيدة معتمدة على ما سجلته من حجم مبيعات مرتفع بفضل تعاقداتها عن الأعوام الماضية والتي تم تسليمها في 2008 بالإضافة إلى إطالة مدد السداد للعملاء لتصل إلى 8 سنوات  وأضاف أن تدني أسعار المواد الخام وتكلفة التعاقدات ساعد الشركة كثيراً في تحقيق وفرة في أرباحها، وأيضا ساهم في خفض تكلفة المصروفات متوقعاً أن توفر الشركة حوالى 100 مليون جنيه جراء انخفاض أسعارالحديد مشيراً إلى أن أرباح الشركة لن تقل عن 300 مليون جنيه مدعوماً بنمو مبيعات النشاط العقارى  ". 
وأشارأيوب إلى أن إجمالى ما تستحوذ علية صناديق الاستثمار إلا أنه لا يزيد على 7% من إجمالى عدد أسهم الشركة وتملكه صندوق المصرف المتحد وعن مديونيات الشركة قال أيوب:" إن إجمالى قروض رمكو لا تزيد على 250 مليون جنيه وقيمة الشركة أكبر ومضمونة بشيكات للعملاء تصل إلى 600 مليون جنيه ". وأشارأيوب إلى أن الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة المصرية لاتعبرعن حجم قطاع السياحة الإجمالي في مصر لأن أكبر شركات السياحة في مصر مثل ترافكو التي تساوي أكثر من 50 مليار وشركة جرانة وشركة فلاش   غير مقيدة بالبورصة.

----------


## mahmoudh7

100 مليون جنيه مبيعات "رمكو" في ستيلا مصر الجديدة   كشف ايوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية عن أن الحملة الإعلانية الأخيرة لمشروع ستيلا مصر الجديدة مكنت الشركة من تحقيق مبيعات   وصلت 100 مليون جنيه في أقل من 10 أيام .   وأضاف أيوب أن الفنادق الجديدة التي تمتلكها الشركة في العين السخنة والغردقة والتي يبلغ عددها أربعة فنادق ستساهم بشكل فعال في دعم إيرادات الشركة مشيرا إلى أن فندق الغردقة تم افتتاحه في ديسمبر الماضي ومتوقع له تحقيق أرباح قبل احتساب الضرائب تصل إلى 40 مليون جنيه كما ستحقق الفنادق الثلاثة الأخرى في العين السخنة أرباحا قبل الضرائب تصل إلى 41 مليون جنيه عند افتتاحها .   وعلى صعيد اعتراضات المساهمين خلال الجمعية العمومية للشركة نهاية الأسبوع الماضي على تقييم الشهرة الخاصة بشركة رمكو العقارية قال أيوب إن المعترضين لم يتعد عدد أسهمهم أكثر من 20 ألف سهم .   وعن إعدام أسهم الخزينة أوضح أيوب أن ذلك سيصب في مصلحة جميع المساهمين في الشركة وأنه أحد أكبر الخاسرين من جراء الأزمة المالية والانخفاض الحاد في أسعار الأسهم مقدرا حجم خسارته الشخصية بمليار و 700 مليون جنيه هي الفرق بين سعر السهم ما بين 15 و 4 جنيهات مشيرا إلى أن الشركة تسعى لشراء أسهم خزينة أخرى في الفترة المقبلة .   وحول توزيعات الأرباح قال أيوب إنه ستتم دراستها بعد إعلان نتائج الشركة الشهر القادم، كانت نتائج أعمال الشركة "المجمعة " خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى لعام 2008 قد أظهرت نموا في صافي الأرباح بمعدل 347% حيث سجلت صافي ربح قدره 233.906 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافي ربح قدره 52.309 مليون جنيه عن نفس الفترة لعام 2007.   ويبلغ رأسمال شركة "رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " المصدر والمدفوع نحو 2.353 مليار جنيه موزعا على 235.325 مليون سهم بقيمة أسمية 10 جنيهات للسهم .

----------


## mahmoudh7

العز لحديد التسليح  توزيع ارباح للسهم  1.30 ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

اصدر البنك التجاري الدولي تقيمه للسعر العادل   لشركة   اورسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة   بسعر للسهم  = 163.50 ج  بتاريخ  25 / 2 / 2009

----------


## mahmoudh7

العز لحديد التسليح  السعر اللحظي = 7.76  سعر الشراء = 11.31  توزيعات ارباح = 2ج + 1.3ج  = 3.3 ج  اذا سعر السهم لدينا = السعر اللحظي + توزيعات الارباح  = 7.76 + 3.3  = 11.06 ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

31 مارس ... عمومية " طلعت مصطفى " لاعتماد نتائج الأعمال و بحث الاحتفاظ بأسهم الخزينة لمدة أطول    أعلنت شركة " مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة " عن الدعوة لعقد اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية للشركة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 31 مارس 2009 فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بمدينة الرحاب.   حيث تقوم العمومية العادية بالنظر فى اعتماد تقرير مجلس إدارة الشركة عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة المالية المنتهية فى31 ديسمبر 2008  واعتماد تقرير مراقبا الحسابات عن نشاط الشركة والقوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008  واعتماد الميزانية والحسابات الختامية وحساب التوزيع المقترح عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008 ( حيث يقترح مجلس الإدارة عدم توزيع أرباح عن عام 2008 وترحيلها إلى العام القادم )  .   كما ستقوم العمومية بالنظر فى اعتماد التغيرات التي تمت على تشكيل المجلس فى العام المالي 2008 وإخلاء طرف وإبراء ذمة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن أعمال إدراتهم للشركة فى العام المالي 2008 واعتماد ما تم صرفه من تبرعات خلال العام المالي 2008 و تجديد تعيين مراقب الحسابات وتحديد أتعابه الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2009 وتحديد مكافاة وبدل حضور ومصروفات انتقال أعضاء المجلس عن عام 2009 والترخيص لمجلس الإدارة أو من يفوضه بالتبرع فيما يجاوز ألف جنيه خلال عام 2009 و تفويض مجلس الإدارة فى إبرام عقود معاوضة إعمالا لنصوص المواد من 97 إلى 100 من القانون 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية   فيما تقوم العمومية غير العادية بالنظر فى  الموافقة على مد فترة الاحتفاظ بأسهم الخزينة لمدة أكثر من 6 أشهر وأوجه التصرف فيها .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة عن عام 2008 قد أظهرت تحقيق صافي ربح بلغ 1.442 مليار جنيه.

----------


## mahmoudh7

غداً..أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة تعلن نتائج أعمالها خلال عام 2008   قالت شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء الصناعة أنها ستعلن عن نتائج أعمالها السنوية لعام 2008 غداً وذلك وسط توقعات إيجابية لأداء الشركة خلال عام 2008.   وتوقعت سي آي كابيتال ارتفاع إيرادات الشركة بنسبة 52.7% لتصل إلى 3.651 مليار دولار، كما توقعت ارتفاع صافي أرباح الشركة إلى 981.1 مليون دولار بزيادة 349% مقارنة بأرباح عام 2007 .   حددت سي آي كابيتال السعر العادل له عند 330.5 جنيه للسهم.فيما توقعت هيرمس أن تصل أرباح الشركة إلى 5 مليار و 184 مليون جنيه محددة السعر العادل له عند 205 جنيه .

----------


## mahmoudh7

بسم الله ما شاء الله  البورصة ارتفعت اليوم اكثر من 3 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

قطاع الأسمدة بـ"أوراسكوم للإنشاء" يوقع اتفاقية مع مجموعة برازيلية في مجال توزيع الأسمدة والمنتجات الزراعية   أعلنت أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة وFITCO Tradecom البرازيلية - جزء من مجموعة Fertipar البرازيلية – علي دخولهم في تحالف استراتيجي من خلال التوقيع على اتفاقية حصرية لتصدير  واستيراد سماد اليوريا إلي البرازيل.   وتركز الاتفاقية علي الأسمدة النيتروجينية وعلى وجه الخصوص سماد اليوريا ، وقد تم بالفعل الاتفاق علي أول شحنة إلي البرازيل بكمية 30 ألف طن.   وأوضح ناصف ساويرس العضو المنتدب لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة قائلاً: نحن على ثقة بأن تحالفنا الإستراتيجي مع شريكنا البرازيلي سيربط مصانعنا بشمال إفريقيا بشبكة توزيع  مجموعة Fertipar بالسوق البرازيلي يشكل مستديم.   وتعد FITCO هي شركة رائدة في توزيع الأسمدة بمنطقة أمريكا اللاتينية وبالأخص البرازيل.   من ناحية أخرى قدمت شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بطلب لهيئة التنمية الصناعية بإقامة مصنع للأسمدة الفوسفاتية فى منطقة السباعية بأسوان ويستهدف المشروع الحصول على ٥٠٠ ألف طن من حمض الفوسفوريك و١٥٠٠ طن من حمض الكبريتيك و١٠٠٠ طن من سماد الداب.   وقال حسن بدراوى، مدير علاقات المستثمرين فى شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة OCI إن الشركة فى انتظار موافقة الهيئة على المشروع، مضيفاً أن هذا المشروع يأتي فى إطار استراتيجية الشركة للتوسع فى مجال الأسمدة وإنتاج الأنواع المختلفة منه، خاصة الأسمدة المركبة الداب والذى لا يُنتج فى السوق المحلية.

----------


## mahmoudh7

ناصف ساويرس : أوراسكوم للإنشاء لاتزال في أفضل حالتها المالية   قال ناصف ساويرس "العضو المنتدب لشركة "أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة" إن العالم شهد خلال عام 2008 موجات غير مسبوقة في تأرجح أسعار المواد الاستهلاكية تلتها الأزمة الاقتصادية عالمية. وبالرغم من ذلك فإن شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة لاتزال فى أفضل حالتها المالية .  وأضاف ساويرس في بيان للشركة بأن الشركة سوف تستمر في سياستها بالحفاظ على سيولة نقدية محكمة وتوزيعات نقدية دورية لمساهمي الشركة وقد بلغت قيمة نقدية الشركة 1.5 مليار دولار في 31 ديسمبر  2008. وستواصل إدارة الشركة الالتزام بهدفها الرئيسي للحفاظ على حالة الشركة المالية وبمسئولياتها لخلق قيمة مضافة لمساهمي الشركة.   وأكد ساويرس على استمرار تركيز نشاط قطاع المقاولات على مشاريع البنية التحتية بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا مشيرا إلى أن أعمال المقاولات الجديدة في الفترة القادمة ستمتد من الإنفاق المتسارع للدول المختلفة بغرض مواجهة انخفاض النمو الاقتصادي وتدني استثمارات القطاع الخاص. وقد أعلنت بالفعل  كثير من دول المنطقة عن خطط إنفاق تتركز على استثمارات للبنية التحتية والخدمات العامة في بداية عام 2009. هذا وإنه وقد أدت الأزمة المالية إلى تباطؤ جذري للمشاريع العقارية الجديدة والذي سيكون له أبعاد سلبية على هذا المجال بسوق المقاولات على مستوى المنطقة.   وأوضح ساويرس بأن قطاع المقاولات قد نجح في الحصول على عقود لمشاريع جديدة بلغت قيمتها 5.7 مليار دولار خلال العام  2008   وبذلك بلغت قيمة الأعمال غير المنفذة المتعاقد عليها (Construction backlog) 6.93 مليار دولار   في 31 ديسمبر عام 2009 ، وتشمل مشاريع مختلفة في مصر والجزائر وقطر والإمارات المتحدة والسعودية 58% من إجمالي هذه الأعمال.   وقد أثبت قطاع الزراعة على المستوى العالمي مرونته وقدرته على تحمل الأزمات الاقتصادية. انخفضت أسعار الأسمدة النتروجينية خلال الربع الرابع لعام 2008 من مستوياتها القياسية التي بلغت 600-800 دولار للطن اليوريا إلى مستويات بلغت 200 دولار للطن تأثيراً باختفاء عناصر استيرادية مهمة من الاستيراد منها الولايات المتحدة بالإضافة إلى تدهور الهياكل التمويلية المتاحة عادة لشركات استيراد/ تصدير وتوزيع المنتجات الزراعية والأسمدة. وقد تعافت أسعار الأسمدة النتروجينية خلال عام 2009 بنسبة 30-40% خلال الربع الأول لعام 2009.  والجدير بالذكر أن مع تدني الأسعار خلال الربع الرابع شهد قطاع الأسمدة إغلاقات بشكل ضخم بمصانع الأسمدة بعديد من البلاد الأوربية وبالولايات المتحدة لعدم قدراتهم على التنافس عند هذه المستويات.   وأكد ساويرس على أن الشركة سوف تركز طاقتها وكوادرها الإدارية خلال عام 2009 على الانتهاء من تنفيذ إنشاء مصانعنا الجديدة بمصر والجزائر والتي سترفع الطاقة الإنتاجية بقطاع الأسمدة بـ2.8 مليون طن من الأسمدة النتروجينية.   وقد بدأنا في تشغيل مصنع الأمونيا الجديد بالعين السحنة في شهر مارس كما أنه في 31 ديسمبر 2008 بلغت نسبة الأعمال الهندسية والإنشائية المنفذة 47%  لمجمع الأسمدة الجديد بشمال الجزائر المملوك لشركة أوراسكوم للصناعة والصناعة بنسبة 51% بالاشتراك مع شركة سوناطراك والتي تمتلك 49% . وقد تم توقيع الاتفاقية التفصيلية لتوريد الغاز الطبيعي بين شركة سوناطراك وسورفيرت الجزائرية  في شهر فبراير عام 2009 بمدة 20 عام وبدأًً من عام 2011 مع تشغيل خطوط الإنتاج وتقوم الشركة بإنشاء المجمع الإنتاجي بمنطقة أرزو الصناعية بشمال الجزائر بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 1.2 مليون طن يوريا سنوياً بالإضافي إلى 0.8 مليون طن أمونيا سنوياً. كما أن بدأت الترتيبات لتشغيل مصنع شركة نوتوري النيجيرية والتي تمتلك أوراسكوم فيها حصة تبلغ 20% مع التوقع ببدء الأعمال الإنتاجية خلال الربع الثاني لعام 2009.   وقد وقع قطاع الأسمدة عقد لتوريد وإنشاء وحده لإنتاج اليوريا أمونيوم نايتريت (UAN ) بالعين السحنة بطاقة إنتاجية 350 ألف طن سنوياً بهدف تنويع منتجات الأسمدة  المتاحة لعملائنا والتي من المتوقع أن يتم إنشائها بنهاية عام 2010 بتكلفة استثمارية تبلغ حوالي 10 مليون دولار.   هذا ومن المقرر الاستمرار في التركيز على تشغيل المصانع الجديدة بقطاع الأسمدة مما سيساهم بشكل ملحوظ في نمو التدفقات النقدية وأرباح الشركة خلال العامين القادمين وإضافة منتجات جديدة للأسمدة المركبة. كما سيستمر قطاع المقاولات في تركيزه على مشاريع البنية التحتية بأسواقه الرئيسية استمرارا لإستراتجية التركيز على مشاريع التي تتطلب تقنية عالية وخبرة  في التنفيذ.

----------


## mahmoudh7

وأعلنت شركة "أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة" فى بيان لها اليوم أن صافي ربح الشركة لعام 2008 متضمن حصة بيع 45% من شركة تنمية ميناء السخنة   قد بلغ 985 مليون دولار أمريكي (5366.8 مليون جنيه مصري).   وأضاف البيان بأن مجلس إدارة الشركة اقترح توزيع كوبون نقدي بقيمة دولار أمريكي لكل سهم عادي (2 دولار أمريكي لكل شهادة الإيداع الدولية).   بلغ معدل نمو الإيرادات المجمعة 56.2% بقيمة 3720.3 مليون دولار  بالمقارنة بعام 2007 حيث بلغت الإيرادات المجمعة 2381.6 مليون دولار .   سجل معدل نمو صافي الربح قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 151.1% بقيمة 878.1 مليون دولار , بالمقارنة بعام 2007 حيث بلغ صافي الربح قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 349.8 مليون دولار .   بلغ معدل نمو هامش الربح المجمع قبل الفوائد والضرائب والإهلاك (EBITDA) 23.6% ومعدل نمو هامش ربح قطاع المقاولات 12.9%.بلغ معدل نمو صافي الربح متضمنة العمليات المستمرة 229.9% بقيمة 719.8 مليون دولار أمريكي (3921.9 مليون جنيه مصري)، بالمقارنة بعام 2007 حيث بلغ صافي الربح 218.2 مليون دولار أمريكي (1235.1 مليون جنيه مصري).

----------


## mahmoudh7

بقيمة 1.45 مليار جنيه : "أوراسكوم للإنشاء" تفوز بعقد لإنشاء محطة كهرباء أبو قير الحرارية  أعلنت شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة فى بيان لها اليوم أنها فازت بعقد من شركة غرب الدلتا لإنتاج الكهرباء قيمته 1.45 مليار جنيه (258 مليون دولار أمريكي) للقيام بالأعمال المدنية والتي تشمل أعمال الأساسات والخراسانات والهياكل الحديدية لمشروع إنشاء محطة  كهرباء أبو قير الحرارية بالإسكندرية بطاقة 1300 ميجاوات.   والجدير بالذكر أن قطاع المقاولات أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة حاليا يقوم بإنشاء عدة محطات كهرباء بمصر والجزائر بطاقة إجمالية 4150 ميجاوات.   وقال أسامة بشاي المدير العام لقطاع المقاولات بشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بان هذا المشروع يؤكد علي التزام شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بالمشاركة الفعالة في برامج الطاقة علي مستوي الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا وبالأخص مصر ، ونحن فخورين بالمساهمة في تفعيل خطة الحكومة المصرية لزيادة الطاقة الكهربائية بمصر.   والجدير بالذكر أن أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة تقوم بتقديم خدمات إنشائية لعدة محطات كهرباء بمصر وتشمل محطة كهرباء الكريمات ومحطة كهرباء التبين ومحطة كهرباء سيدي كرير وطلخا بقدرة 750 ميجاوات وتشمل أيضاً مشروع محطة كهرباء سيدي كرير الذي تم الإعلان عنه مؤخراً ويبلغ إجمالي طاقة توليد الكهرباء لهذه المحطات 3562 ميجاوات.  والجدير بالذكر أنه تم الانتهاء من أعمال محطة كهرباء نجع حمادي  وفي الجزائر تقوم شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بالاشتراك مع شركة الستوم الفرنسية بإنشاء محطة كهرباء تيرجا الجديدة التي تعمل بنظام الدورة المركبة لشركة الكهرباء الجزائرية (سونيلجاز) بطاقة 1200 ميجاوات.  
من ناحية اخرى أعلنت شركة "أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة" موخراً أن صافي ربح الشركة لعام 2008 متضمن حصة بيع 45% من شركة تنمية ميناء السخنة قد بلغ 985 مليون دولار أمريكي (5366.8 مليون جنيه مصري). وأضاف البيان بأن مجلس إدارة الشركة اقترح توزيع كوبون نقدي بقيمة دولار أمريكي لكل سهم عادي (2 دولار أمريكي لكل شهادة الإيداع الدولية).

----------


## mahmoudh7

25 مارس ..نهاية الحق في كوبون " أوراسكوم للإنشاء " بواقع 1 دولار للسهم  أعلنت شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " أنه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم " 11 " للشركة بواقع 1 دولار للسهم وسيتم الصرف بالجنيه المصري وفقا لسعر صرف الدولار ( سعر الشراء المعلن فى 24 مارس 2009 ) ويحق الحصول على الكوبون لحامل السهم حتى جلسة 25 مارس 2008   اذا فقد حصلنا على الكبون رقم  11 & 12   بقيمة 11.1ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

> التوصية الرابعة   للأستثمار وليس المضاربة  ( 5% من قيمة المحفظة )  TMGH  نعم يا اخوه  مجموعة طلعت مصطفى  بدون كلام كثير ومقدمات مالية او مؤشرات  سعر اخر اغلاق  3.17   بهدف اول 4.23 ج  بعد الهدف الاول سنحدد هل سنستمر في الاستثمار في السهم ام لا  فان قررنا الاستمرار سيكون الهدف الثاني 5.90 ج  ثم سيكون الهدف الثالث 6.40  واخيرا  8.60   والله المستعان

 ارجو عدم نسيان وضع امر بيع على   4.23 ج   حيث سنخرج من هذة الصفقة   وسنقوم بمتابعة الاخبار بصفة يومية على هذا السهم الاسبوع القادم بسبب اهمية هذا الاسبوع

----------


## mahmoudh7

الثلاثاء الموافق 31 مارس 2009 اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية لشركة " مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة "فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بمدينة الرحاب.حيث تقوم العمومية العادية بالنظر فى اعتماد تقرير مجلس إدارة الشركة عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة المالية المنتهية فى31 ديسمبر 2008  واعتماد تقرير مراقبا الحسابات عن نشاط الشركة والقوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008  واعتماد الميزانية والحسابات الختامية وحساب التوزيع المقترح عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008 ( حيث يقترح مجلس الإدارة عدم توزيع أرباح عن عام 2008 وترحيلها إلى العام القادم )  .كما ستقوم العمومية بالنظر فى اعتماد التغيرات التي تمت على تشكيل المجلس فى العام المالي 2008 وإخلاء طرف وإبراء ذمة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن أعمال إدراتهم للشركة فى العام المالي 2008 واعتماد ما تم صرفه من تبرعات خلال العام المالي 2008 و تجديد تعيين مراقب الحسابات وتحديد أتعابه الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2009 وتحديد مكافاة وبدل حضور ومصروفات انتقال أعضاء المجلس عن عام 2009 والترخيص لمجلس الإدارة أو من يفوضه بالتبرع فيما يجاوز ألف جنيه خلال عام 2009 و تفويض مجلس الإدارة فى إبرام عقود معاوضة إعمالا لنصوص المواد من 97 إلى 100 من القانون 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية

----------


## mahmoudh7

42.4% نمو بأرباح " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " المجمعة خلال عام 2008   أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " عن عام 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 203.229 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 42.4% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 142.722 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 56.732 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 83% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 30.983 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة عن التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافي ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .

----------


## mahmoudh7

احتلت شركة "أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " المركز الأول ضمن أكبر الشركات طلبا للحصول على خام الفوسفات الذي يدخل بنسبة تصل إلى 60% في صناعة الأسمدة الفوسفاتية، وذلك ضمن 20 مشروعا وافقت عليها هيئة التنمية الصناعية مؤخرا، ويبلغ إجمالي احتياجاتها 11 مليونا و 581 ألف طن سنويا .   وأشار تقرير للهيئة  إلى أن احتياجات مصنع "أوراسكوم " من خام الفوسفات تصل إلى 2 مليون طن سنويا، فيما جاءت شركة "أجريفوس " في المركز الثاني باحتياجات تصل إلى مليون و 400 ألف طن من الخام، وجاءت شركتا "السويدي " و "سيلورا " في المركز الثالث باحتياجات تصل إلى مليون و 360 طنا من الخام لكل منهما .

----------


## mahmoudh7

سى آى كابيتال لا تتوقع اى انخفاض حاد جديد فى أسعار الحديد خلال 2009   توقعت شركة سى آى كابيتال القابضة للبحوث بانه لن يكون هناك أى انخفاض حاد جديد فى أسعار الحديد خلال عام 2009 .   وقال هانى سامى المحلل المالى بسى اى كابيتال بان قيام مجموعة العز بالاحتفاظ باسعارهما لشهر ابريل قد جاء متوافقاً مع التوقعات باستقرار اسعار الحديد اعتبارا من ابريل 2009 ويعكس ذلك سلوك صناعة الحديد عالميا.   واضاف هانى سامى بان احتفاظ مجموعة باسعارها يعد امر ايجابيا للشركة حيث كانت أسعار الحديد تاخذ اتجاها منخفضا منذ الربع الرابع من عام 2008 .   جدير بالذكر فقد أعلنت شركة حديد عز و عز الدخيلة الاسكندرية الاحتفاظ باسعارهما لشهر ابريل 2009 عند سعر تسليم المصنع بـ 3050 جنيه للطت وسعر تجزئة 3150 جنيه للطن و 3180 جنيه للطن فى الاسكندرية والقاهرة الكبرى على التوالى .

----------


## Peace4all

> 42.4% نمو بأرباح " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " المجمعة خلال عام 2008   أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " عن عام 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 203.229 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 42.4% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 142.722 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 56.732 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 83% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 30.983 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة عن التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .    فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق صافي ربح بلغ 44.350 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 146.9% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 17.966 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .

    :No3:  :Noco:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> 

   لا يوجد اخطاء  كل ما في الامر ان الارباح تاكلت بعد التسعة اشهر الاولى من سنة 2008  من 233 الى 203 مليون

----------


## Peace4all

انا مقصدش ان في خطأ انا اقصد انه خسران في الربع الاخير ودا يتنافي مع كلامه اول ظهور الازمه لما قال ان لا يوجد عقود ملغيه وان الازمه هتيجي عليه بمكسب لان اسعار الحديد رخصت وان تعاقداته بالاسعار القديمه . تخيل خساره 33 مليون في 4 شهور بدايه الازمه امال السنه دي هيعمل ايه الا بقي لو هو طلع ذكي وساب بعض الارباح لترحيلها لسنه 2009 وبصراحه معرفش هل دا قانوني وسهل علي المحاسبين ولا لا بس في مصر ام الدنيا لا يوجد شيء مستحيل

----------


## mahmoudh7

«عز» يرفض الانضمام لمطالب «الحديد والصلب» الحكومى بفرض رسوم حماية على «الصاج الساخن»   كشفت مصادر رسمية لـ«المصرى اليوم» عن رفض المهندس أحمد عز، رئيس مجموعة عز للصلب، تأييد مطالب مصنع الحديد والصلب الحكومى بوضع إجراءات لحماية صناعة الحديد، الصاج الساخن، وفرض رسوم حماية على الاستيراد.   وقالت المصادر إن «عز» يرفض تماما الانضمام لمطالبة وزارة الصناعة والتجارة بفرض رسوم حمائية على استيراد أى سلعة.   وأضافت أن هذا الموقف سيتسبب فى رفض طلب مصنع الحديد والصلب، لعدم اكتمال النسبة المقررة لفرض رسوم الحماية البالغة ٤٠%، خاصة أن مصنع الحديد، الصاج، المملوك لمجموعة عز، ومصنع الحديد والصلب، هما المنتجان الوحيدان تقريبا للحديد، الصاج الساخن فى مصر، إذ يبلغ إنتاج مصنع عز للصاج بالسويس حوالى ٢ مليون طن سنويا، فيما يبلغ إنتاج مصنع الحديد والصلب الحكومى ٥٠٠ ألف طن.   وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن رفض عز، المشاركة فى تأييد موقف مصنع الحديد والصلب، تسبب فى خسائر فادحة للمصنع الحكومى، الذى انخفضت مبيعاته إلى النصف، كما ساهم إغراق السوق باللفائف والقطاعات الساخنة المستوردة فى تعظيم الخسائر للمصنعين.   ورغم وقف الإنتاج بمصنع عز للحديد الصاج بالسويس، منذ أكثر من شهر تقريبا، بدعوى إجراء الصيانة السنوية، فإن المصنع مازال مغلقا حتى الآن، بسبب الأزمة العالمية، التى خفضت المبيعات والأسعار بنسبة تصل الى النصف تقريبا، خاصة أن أكثر من ٩٠ % من إنتاج المصنع مخصص للتصدير.   وقال محمد حنفى، مدير عام غرفة الصناعات المعدنية باتحاد الصناعات، إن الغرفة تلقت شكوى من مصنع الحديد والصلب بتضررها من الأزمة العالمية الأخيرة وانخفاض المبيعات والأسعار عالميا.   وأضاف لـ «المصرى اليوم» أن إنتاج المصانع المصرية من الحديد الصاج الساخن يمثل ٣ أضعاف احتياجات السوق المحلية، التى تبلغ حوالى ٨٠٠ ألف طن سنويا، ويتم تصدير باقى الكميات المنتجة إلى الأسواق العالمية.

----------


## mahmoudh7

205% ارتفاع فى مجمل ربح النشاط العقارى وراء نمو ارباح "رمكو"بنحو 42.4% خلال 2008   أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " عن عام 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 203.229 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 42.4% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 142.722 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007   
ياتى هذا بعد ارتفاع مجمل ربح النشاط العقارى من 88.797 مليون جنيه الى 271.614 مليون جنيه بارتفاع قدرة 205.8% حيث ارتفع مجمل ربح النشاط الخاضع والمعفى من  الضريبة من 100.722 مليون جنيه الي 288.430 مليون جنيه متمثلة فى 6.366 مليون جنيه مجمل ربح النشاط العقارى الخاضع للضريبة و281.962 مليون جنيه  مجمل ربح النشاط العقارى المعفى من الضريبة .   يشار الى ان الشركة قامت بالاستحواذ على شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية والمالكة للشركة الفرعونية للتجارة والمقاولات بنسبة 99.94% بالقيمة العادلة المحددة وفقاً للدراسة المعدة بواسطة المستشار المالى المستقل (شركة برايم) والبالغ 2.33 مليار جنيه وبالتالى ارتفعت القيمة السوقية للشركة .   وتأثرت نتائج الاعمال بارتفاع مجمل ربح النشاط الفندقى من 27.845 مليون جنيه الى 35.891 مليون جنيه  بارتفاع 28.9% متمثلة فى 28.3 مليون جنيه صافى ربح فندق ستيلا جراند و 5.4 مليون جنيه صافى ربح فندق جولف ستيلا دى مارى و 14.022 مليون جنيه صافى ربح فندق سى كلوب  وأظهرت قائمة الدخل المجمعة ارتفاع المصروفات العمومية والادارية من 14.306 مليون جنيه الى 28.454 مليون جنيه وسجلت  قيمة خسائر اضمحلال الشهرة 72.551 مليون جنيه واهلاك الاصول الثابتة 5.473 مليون جنيه.    *158% ارتفاع فى رأس المال العامل*   على جانب المركز المالى ارتفع مجموع الاصول طويلة الاجل من 887.201 مليون جنيه الى 3.452 مليار جنيه لوجود 2.259 مليار جنيه شهرة كما ارتفاع اجمالى الاصول المتداولة من 536.269 مليون جنيه الى 1.154 مليار جنيه لارتفاع الاعمال تحت التنفيذ من187.252 مليون جنيه الى 650.903 مليون جنيه . 
وأظهرت قائمة المركز المالى ارتفاع  اجمالى الالتزامات المتداولة من251.067 مليون جنيه الى 418.946 مليون جنيه ليرتفع رأس المال العامل من 285.201 مليون جنيه الى 735.894 مليون جنيه  بارتفاع 158% 
وأظهرت ايضا ارتفاع اجمالى الاستثمار من 1.172 مليار جنيه الى 4.188 مليار جنيه ونمو اجمالى حقوق المساهمين من 679.178 مليون جنيه الى 3.222 مليار جنيه لزيادة راس المال المصدر والمدفوع من457.740 مليون جنيه الى 2.353 مليار جنيه .   وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة عن التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 233.906 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 347% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 52.309 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .   يبلغ رأسمال الشركة المصدر 2.353252850 مليار جنيه موزع على 235.325285 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيه للسهم

----------


## mahmoudh7

> انا مقصدش ان في خطأ انا اقصد انه خسران في الربع الاخير ودا يتنافي مع كلامه اول ظهور الازمه لما قال ان لا يوجد عقود ملغيه وان الازمه هتيجي عليه بمكسب لان اسعار الحديد رخصت وان تعاقداته بالاسعار القديمه . تخيل خساره 33 مليون في 4 شهور بدايه الازمه امال السنه دي هيعمل ايه الا بقي لو هو طلع ذكي وساب بعض الارباح لترحيلها لسنه 2009 وبصراحه معرفش هل دا قانوني وسهل علي المحاسبين ولا لا بس في مصر ام الدنيا لا يوجد شيء مستحيل

 اخي الفاضل   الاستثمار في مجال العقارات استثمار طويل الاجل الى حد ما  وبالتالي فارباح هذة الاستثمارات تكون طويلة الاجل  فالمشاريع المستثمر فيها لم تنتهي بعد وبالتالي لم يتم تحصيل ارباحها بعد  ولكن تم التعاقد عليها قبل الازمة وباسعار خامات مرتفعة جدا مقارنه بالوضع الحالي  ولكن وقت التنفيذ ( بعد الازمة ) انخفضت اسعار الخامات بشدة مما يترتب عليه توقع تعاظم الارباح  ولن يتم هذا في يوم وليله ولهذا فمعظم اسهم شركات المقاولات هي للأستثمار طويل الاجل ومن ضمنها رمكو  وهذا هو فن اقتناص الفرص  فاسهم رمكو الذي اشتريناها بـ 4.225 جـ  هي اليوم بـ 5.73 جـ  بارباح اكثر من 26%  في اقل من ستة اشهر  اتمنى ان تكون الصورة وضحت الان

----------


## mahmoudh7

> التوصية الرابعة  للأستثمار وليس المضاربة  ( 5% من قيمة المحفظة )  TMGH  نعم يا اخوه  مجموعة طلعت مصطفى  بدون كلام كثير ومقدمات مالية او مؤشرات  سعر اخر اغلاق  3.17   بهدف اول 4.23 ج  بعد الهدف الاول سنحدد هل سنستمر في الاستثمار في السهم ام لا  فان قررنا الاستمرار سيكون الهدف الثاني 5.90 ج  ثم سيكون الهدف الثالث 6.40  واخيرا  8.60   والله المستعان

   

> ارجو عدم نسيان وضع امر بيع على    4.23 ج   حيث سنخرج من هذة الصفقة     وسنقوم بمتابعة الاخبار بصفة يومية على هذا السهم الاسبوع القادم بسبب اهمية هذا الاسبوع

   ولله الحمد انتهت هذة الصفقة الجريئة اليوم  والتي بدات في   8 / 1 / 2009  وتم الحصول على الربح في اقل من   ثلاث شهور  بربح =  33.43 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

اذا وصل المؤشر الى 3800 سندخل طلعت مصطفى مرة اخرى  بـ 5% من قيمة المحفظة بسعر السوق  وحالة الدخول الثانية اذا وصل سعر طلعت مصطفى الى 2.99ج  طبعا بـ 5 % من قيمة المحفظة   وبهدف 4.00ان شاء الله

----------


## mahmoudh7

30 إبريل .. عمومية " أوراسكوم للإنشاء " لاعتماد نتائج الأعمال وبحث تجزئة شهادات الإيداع وتخفيض رأس المال بإعدام أسهم خزينة  أعلنت شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " عن الدعوة لعقد اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية يوم الخميس الموافق 30 إبريل 2009 فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بمبنى أبراج نايل سيتي البرج الجنوبي كورنيش النيل رملة بولاق القاهرة .  وفى حالة عدم اكتمال النصاب القانوني اللازم لصحة الاجتماع يعقد الاجتماع الثاني يوم الأحد الموافق 3 مايو 2009 فى نفس المكان والزمان ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني صحيحاً أياً كان عدد الأسهم الممثلة فيه .   مع العلم ان  القوائم المالية غير المجمعة لشركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة" عن عام 2008 اظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 2.054 مليار جنيه   بتراجع بلغت نسبته 96.9%   مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 66.621 مليار جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007.

----------


## mahmoudh7

30 إبريل .. عمومية "رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية" تناقش نتائج الأعمال و توزيعات الأرباح   أعلنت شركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية عن الدعوة لعقد اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة يوم الخميس الموافق 30 إبريل 2009 بفندق جراند اوتيل بقرية ستيلا دي مارس العين السخنة وذلك للنظر فى التصديق على تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال العام المالي منتهي فى 31ديسمبر 2008,وتقرير مراقب حسابات الشركة على القوائم المالية والحسابات الختامية للشركة للعام المالي المنتهي فى 31 ديسمبر 2008 والقوائم المالية للشركة للسنة المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008   كما تناقش الجمعية العادية التصديق قائمة توزيع الأرباح المقترحة من مجلس الإدارة عن العام المالي المنتهي فى 31 ديسمبر 2008. 
كذلك تناقش الجمعية إخلاء طرف مجلس الإدارة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008  وتحديد بدل حضور الجلسات وبدل الانتقال لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن العام المالي 2009 وتجديد تعيين السيد مراقب حسابات الشركة عن العام المالي 2009 وتحديد أتعابه والترخيص لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة بالتوقيع على عقود المعاوضة خلال العام المالي 2009 إعمالا للمادة 99 من القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 والترخيص لمجلس الإدارة بالتبرع باسم الشركة فيما يجاوز الألف جنيه وأي موضوعات أخرى تقدم من السادة المساهمين تستدعي العرض على الجمعية .    أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة " رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية " عن عام 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 203.229 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 42.4% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 142.722 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007     يأتي هذا بعد ارتفاع مجمل ربح النشاط العقاري من 88.797 مليون جنيه إلى 271.614 مليون جنيه بارتفاع قدرة 205.8% حيث ارتفع مجمل ربح النشاط الخاضع والمعفى من  الضريبة من 100.722 مليون جنيه إلى 288.430 مليون جنيه متمثلة فى 6.366 مليون جنيه مجمل ربح النشاط العقاري الخاضع للضريبة و281.962 مليون جنيه  مجمل ربح النشاط العقاري المعفي من الضريبة .

----------


## mahmoudh7

"رمكو" تنفي اقتراح توزيع كوبون نقدي قيمته 1.25 جنيه للسهم   نفى أيوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب لشركة "رمكو " لإنشاء القرى السياحية الشائعات المتداولة حول اقتراح مجلس إدارة الشركة بتوزيع كوبون نقدي قيمته 1.25 جنيه للسهم .   وأكد أيوب أن الشركة لا تستطيع خلال الوقت الراهن تحديد أي توزيعات نظرا لعدم انتهاء شركاتها التابعة من تلك الإجراءات مشيرا إلى أنه من الضروري أن تقوم الشركات التابعة باعتماد توزيعاتها النقدية أو المجانية أولا وتحصيل رمكو تلك الأرباح ثم إعادة توزيعها على المستثمرين .   واضاف رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "رمكو "   أن أحد السيناريوهات المرشحة لمشروع توزيع الأرباح هو احتجازها   نظرا لما تشهده الأسواق خلال الوقت الراهن من تعثر في الحصول على السيولة، وبهدف تمويل التوسعات المستقبلية والمشروعات القائمة فعليا في مراحلها المقبلة .

----------


## mahmoudh7

"أيوب" ينتظر موافقة النائب العام على شراء 80% من "ميدويست" للطيران   أيوب عدلى أيوب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "رمكو " لإنشاء القرى السياحية ينتظر موافقة النائب العام على الطلب الذي تقدم به لشراء 80% من شركة "ميدويست " للطيران المملوكة لرجل الأعمال رامي لكح خلال الشهر الحالي مقابل 9 ملايين دولار من البنك الأهلى المصري .   قال أيوب في تصريحات خاصة إنه تقدم مطلع الشهر الحالي بطلب للنائب العام لشراء نسبة الـ 30% المتبقية من شركة "ميدويست " للطيران، بعد أن حصل على موافقته لشراء 50% فقط منها قبل شهرين، لتتم صفقة الشراء دفعة واحدة .   وأشار أيوب إلى أنه في حالة حصوله على موافقة النائب العام على شراء 80% من الشركة ستصل نسبته إلى 90% من إجمالي أسهمها، بعد شرائه حوالي 10% منها منذ ستة أشهر بينما تتوزع الـ 10% الباقية على عدد من المستثمرين .   وأكد أيوب أنه لم يتم التوصل حتى الوقت الراهن لاتفاق نهائي بشأن أسلوب سداد قيمة الصفقة، حيث سيقوم بالشراء لحسابه الشخصي وليس لصالح شركة رمكو التي يترأس مجلس إدارتها كما قام سابقا بشراء فندق اسكندنافية لكح لحسابه الشخصي نظرا لشرط النائب العام .   أضاف أيوب أن "ميدويست " استطاعت الانتهاء من توثيق عقد إيجار أول طائرة خلال الأسبوع الحالي، ومن المقرر أن تبدأ عملها خلال إبريل الحالي .  تعليقي الشخصي  الموضوع اصبح مريب  وسانتظر الجمعية العمومية ثم بعد ذلك غالبا سأقتنص اول فرصة للخروج من رمكو  فلو فعلا سيقوم بالشراء من ماله الخاص فلماذا يحتجز ارباح رمكو ولماذا اصلا يشتري شركة لديها ما يكفيها من تاريخ مشين هي وصاحبها ولا يوجد لها اي بيانات مالية موثقة   :Mad Argue:    :Angry Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

"رمكو" تنتظر موافقة "الاستثمار" لإعدام 10 ملايين سهم خزينة   تنتظر شركة "رمكو " لإنشاء القرى السياحية إنهاء إجراءات إعدام 10 ملايين سهم خزينة اشترتها خلال الفترة الماضية على دفعتين .   قال أيوب عدلى أيوب، رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب إن الشركة حصلت على موافقة هيئة سوق المال، وتنتظر موافقة هيئة الاستثمار وتوقع أيوب الحصول على الموافقة النهائية قبل نهاية إبريل الحالي .   وقال أيوب في تصريحات خاصة فور الانتهاء من إعدام أسهم الخزينة "سنعلن عن الكمية الجديدة التي ترغب الشركة في شرائها من أسهم الخزينة " ونفى أيوب أي إمكانية للتراجع عن شراء كمية جديدة من أسهم الخزينة .   كما نفى توزيع الأسهم مجانا على المساهمين بدلا من إعدامها، وأرجع أيوب ذلك إلى أن توزيع أسهم الخزينة مجانا على المساهمين لا يحقق الهدف من شرائها أصلا وهو دعم السعر السوقي للسهم الذي يتم تداوله بسعر أقل من قيمته العادلة .   أضاف أيوب أن مجلس الإدارة لم يتخذ قرارا بشأن مليون ونصف المليون سهم خزينة التي استكملت الشركة شراءها بعد اتخاذ القرار بإعداد العشرة ملايين سهم خزينة التي في حوزتها . كانت "رمكو " قد نجحت في شراء 5 ملايين سهم خزينة خلال الفترة من 29 سبتمبر وحتى 29 أكتوبر الماضيين ثم اشترت 5 ملايين سهم خزينة أخرى خلال الفترة من 10 يناير وحتى 10 فبراير 2009.   تعليقي الشخصي  بصراحة شديدة فان عدلي ايوب يدير رمكو باحترافية ولكن تصرفاته في استثماراته (  خارج رمكو )  تثير القلق   لذلك سانتظر الجمعية العمومية وغالبا سيتم الخروج من رمكو بعدها

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مكونات المحفظة   رمكو لأنشاء القرى السياحية 15%

     

> عملية تبريد   بشراء رمكو بقيمة 5% من المحفظة على 4 ج للسهم  وبذلك تكون رمكو تستحوز على 20 % من المحفظة  بمتوسط قيمة للسهم   =   4.225 ج

 الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد  رمكو اغلقت بالامس على  6.75 ج  ساقوم بالبيع اليوم ان شاء الله على  6.70  بربح = 2.475  بنسبة ربح  =  58.58 %

----------


## mahmoudh7

في جمعية غير عادية : أوراسكوم للإنشاء تقر تجزئة شهادة الإيداع الدولية وتخفيض رأس المال    اعتمدت الجمعية العامة غير العادية لشركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " اليوم على تجزئة شهادات الإيداع الدولية الخاصة بالشركة و التي تتضمن الشهادات الإيداع الدولية  الـ 144A والـ  Reg S  ، وذلـك عـن طريق تخفيض نسـبة الأســهم المحـلية إلـى شـهادة الإيـداع الـدولية مـن النسبة الحـالية 2:1 لتـصبح 1:1 و بنسبة تجزئة قدرها 100% من شهادة الإيداع الدولية .    كما وافقت الجمعية العامة على  تخفيض رأس مال الشركة المصدر وذلك عن طريق إعدام إجمالي أسهم الخزينة البالغ عـددها 7.852.253 سهم محلي والتي تمثل نسبة قدرها 3.65% من إجمالي أسهم رأس مال الشركة المصدر ، ليصبح بذلك إجمالي أسهم رأس مال الشركة بعد التخفيض عدد 461 918 206 سهم محلي، وعليه فقد تم تعديل المادتين 6 و 7 من النظام الأساسي للشركة بحيث تعكس تخفيض رأس المال .  الجدير بالذكر أنه سوف يتم تفعيل تجزئة شهادات الإيداع الدولية اعتبارا من  7 مايو 2009. ، عن طريق بنك أوف نيويورك  والذي سيقوم بتوزيع نسبة قدرها 100 ٪  لحاملي شهادات الإيداع الدولية وذلك على النحو التالي :   -  تاريخ الاستحقاق : 6 مايو 2009 .   -  نسبة التوزيع : 100 ٪  (سوف يتم منح حاملي شهادات الإيداع الدولية عدد (1) شهادة إضافية عن كل شهادة من شهادات الإيداع الدولية المسجله فى هذا التاريخ )   - تاريخ توزيع شهادة الإيداع الدولية : 7 مايو 2009 .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد   رمكو اغلقت بالامس على  6.75 ج  ساقوم بالبيع اليوم ان شاء الله على  6.70  بربح = 2.475  بنسبة ربح  =   58.58 %

 عمومية رمكو تقرر عدم توزيع أرباح والنظر فى التوزيع فى جمعية عامة سيتم عقدها فى وقت لاحق .  ولله الحمد تم الاغلاق الاسبوعي للسهم على 6.66 ج  بعد ان قمنا بالبيع من 6.70  ننتظر الان فرصة لأعادة شراء السهم  غالبا سيتم تحديدها مع تحديد ميعاد الجمعية العامة القادمة

----------


## mahmoudh7

في صفقة بلغت قيمتها 57 مليون دولار استحوذت شركة مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة من خلال إحدى شركاتها التابعة "الشركة العربية للاستثمارات الفندقية والسياحية (أيكون)التي تعد الذراع الاستثماري للمجموعة في مجال الاستثمارات الفندقية على كامل أسهم شركةالإسكندرية والسعودية للمشروعات السياحية المالكة لمنتجع الفورسيزونز شرم الشيخ وذلك بشرائها حصة شركة المملكة للاستثمارات الفندقية والبالغ نسبتها 3،31% وبذلك أصبحت مجموعة طلعت مصطفى المالكة لنسبة 100% من منتجع الفورسيزونز الذي يتكون من 200 غرفة.   وقالت المجموعة فى بيان تلقت النشرة الاقتصادية لوكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط نسخه منه ان صافي أرباح الفندق عن عام 2008 بلغ 76 مليون جنيه، وقامت الشركة المالكة للفندق بتوزيع 178 مليون جنيه على مساهميها عن أرباح الشركة حتى نهاية 2008. وكان نصيب شركة المملكة من تلك الأرباح الموزعة 13 مليون دولار.   الجدير بالذكر أن مجموعة طلعت مصطفى تمتلك نحو مليون متر مربع ملاصقة للفندق حيث تعتزم مضاعفة الطاقة الفندقية بإنشاء حوالي 100 غرفة جديدة وملعب للجولف وعدد 150 جناح فندقي وصالة مؤتمرات.   ومن ناحية أخرى فإن منتجع الفورسيزونز شرم الشيخ يعتبر من أنجح المشروعات السياحية في مصر حيث بلغ متوسط سعر الغرفة أكثر من 400 دولار. كما بلغ متوسط نسبة الإشغال حوالي 70%.   والجدير بالذكر أن مجموعة طلعت مصطفى تستعد لافتتاح رابع فندق لها في مصر والثاني في القاهرة بافتتاح فندق النيل كامبينسكي الذي يتكون من 191 غرفة خلال الربع الأخير من العام وتعتبر شركة كامبينسكي من أكبر شركات إدارة الفنادق على مستوى العالم.   وتأتي هذه الصفقة في إطار خطط مجموعة طلعت مصطفى التوسعية في مجال الاستثمارات الفندقية والسياحية.

----------


## mahmoudh7

هيرمس تخفض السعر العادل لـ"العز لحديد التسليح " إلى 18.5 جنيهًا   خفضت المجموعة المالية هيرمس القابضة القيمة العادلة طويلة الأجل لسهم العز لحديد التسليح من 20 جنيه إلى 18.5 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 7.5% عن تقيميها السابق وبارتفاع قدره 93.7% عن السعر السوقي للسهم وقت الدراسة (3 مايو) والبالغ 9.55 جنيه وأوصت هيرمس بالحياد على المدى القصير والشراء على المدى الطويل .   جاء هذا الخفض نتيجة لتباطؤ المبيعات وضعف الهوامش. وأضافت هيرمس أنها لا تزال متحفظة تجاه العز لحديد التسليح مع تنبؤاتها بضعف نتائجها فى 2009 قبل أن تشهد ازدهارا طفيفا فى 2010.وتعتقد هيرمس عن وجود خطر محدود على توقعاتها الجديدة، والتى تشير إلى انخفاض قدره 60% فى صافي الدخل فى 2009، ولكن استمرار ذلك الضعف مثلما حدث فى الربع الرابع من 2008 قد يسبب ضرر للأسهم.وأشارت لوجود حوافز إيجابية محتملة تشمل تحسن الهوامش للربع الأول من 2009 عن المتوقع، بالرغم من تراجع أسعار المدخلات خلال الربع، بالإضافة إلى أخبار بشأن مفاوضات لخام الحديد.  
وأضافت هيرمس أن الإدارة قد ذكرت أن الطلب على الحديد الطويل فى الربع الأول من 2009 قد نما بمقدار 15% بسبب زيادة بناء المساكن والانفاق على البنية التحتية فى الاقتصاد المصري المحلي. وتتوقع هيرمس أن يظل الطلب على الحديد الطويل متيناً، حتى لو لم يصل إلى المستويات المحققة فى الربع الأول من 2009.ومع ذلك، تتوقع هيرمس أن تنخفض الأسعار تدريجياً خلال 2009 و 2010 قبل انتعاشها فى 2011.  
كذلك تتوقع هيرمس أن يظل استخدام الحديد المسطح ساكناً، بالضافة إلى تراجع الأسعار خلال 2009.وأضافت أن شركة العز لحديد التسليح قد أغلقت مصنع عز السادات والذى يقوم بتصنيع حديد التصدير المسطح ولا تعتقد هيرمس أن يتم إعادة فتحه لإنتاج الحديد المسطح فى 2009.وتتوقع هيرمس أن ينتعش الحديد المسطح بمقدار طفيف مرة أخرى فى 2010، بالرغم من عدم زيادة الأسعار.وتتوقع ارتفاع كل من الاستخدام والأسعار فى 2011.  
كذلك خفضت هيرمس من ربحية السهم من 1.63 جنيه إلى 0.90 جنيه فى 2009 وهو ما يمثل تراجعا قدره 60% عن 2008. وتتوقع هيرمس حدوث إعادة انتعاش فى 2010 عن المستويات المنخفضة فى جداً فى 2009 بمعدل ربحية للسهم قدره 1.20 جنيه.وأضافت هيرمس أنه خلال 2011 فإن إعادة انتعاش الطلب على الحديد يجب أن يزيد الاستخدام والأسعار، بالإضافة لزيادة المبيعات بمقدار 26%.

----------


## mahmoudh7

"أوراسكوم للإنشاء" و"المالية والصناعية" توقعان اتفاقية للتصنيع المشترك لإنتاج كبريتات الأمونيوم   أعلنت شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة أن قطاع الأسمدة بالشركة  قد قام بالتوقيع على اتفاقية للتصنيع المشترك مع الشركة المالية والصناعية المصرية تقوم بموجبها شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بإمداد المالية والصناعية بمنتج الأمونيا اللازمة لإنتاج كبريتات الأمونيوم و التى سوف يتم تصديرها إلى كافة الأسواق العالمية حصرا عن طريق شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة .   وأضاف بيان لأوراسكوم اليوم أنه سيتم بموجب هذه الاتفاقية قيام بتوفير بحد أقصى 78 ألف طن سنويا من الأمونيا وذلك لإنتاج بحد أقصى 300  ألف طن كبريتات أمونيا سنوياً يتم بيعها وتوزيعها حصرياً عن طريق قطاع الأسمدة بشركة أوراسكوم لسوق التصدير ، وأشار البيان إلى أنه سوف يتم توفير كافة المدخلات الرئيسية من الطرفين وذلك طبقاً لأسعار السائدة فى السوق لتلك المدخلات .   وقد علق ناصف ساويرس العضو المنتدب لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة قائلاً: "أن هذه الاتفاقية تتيح لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة  فرصة للاستفادة من العائد من فروق أسعار منتجات الأمونيا مما يعزز من تنوع المنتجات المتاحة فى قطاع الأسمدة وذلك في ظل أسعار السوق الحالية مما سوف يساعد على الاستفادة من مبيعات المنتجات الجديدة ، كما سوف يعزز من فرص الدخول في أسواق جديدة و ذلك بتنوع المنتجات فى مجال قطاع الأسمدة بالشركة .    هذا و سوف تستمر إدارة الشركة بالبحث و التنقيب فى التوسع و تنمية قائمة منتجاتها من الأسمدة .

----------


## mahmoudh7

" أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " تفوز بعقود مقاولات بقيمة 280 مليون دولار لمشروع معالجة الغازات (El Merk) بالجزائر   أعلنت شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة - قطاع المقاولات"  اليوم أنها قد فازت بعقدين لتنفيذ أعمال و خدمات إنشائية لمشروع معالجة الغازات (El Merk)  والكائن بالقطاع 208 بالكيلو 250 جنوب شرق حاسي مسعود بالصحراء الجزائرية.  علما بأنه تتم عملية معالجة الـ hydrocarbons من خلال وحدة المعالجة الرئيسية بالقطاع رقم (208) (El Merk) و التى يتم إدارته عن طريق شركة Groupement Berkine و التى تمثل اتحاد شركتي سوناطراك /  Anadarko .  وتعد وحدة (El Merk) لمعالجة الغازات من المراكز الرئيسية لمعالجة الـ hydrocarbons بالجزائر و الذى تم الحصول عليه من قطاع الامتياز رقم (208 ) و القطاع رقم (405 أ) والذي يتم إداراته عن طريق شركة سوناطراك وشركة ConocoPhillips . 
 وقد وقعت أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة عقداً بمبلغ 230 مليون دولار أمريكي مناصفة مع شركة Bentini الإيطالية للقيام بأعمال البنية التحتية و المباني لمشروع معالجة الغازات ، كما أسند لشركة Petrofac International LLC أعمال بقيمة 170 مليون دولار أمريكي لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة لتنفيذ الأعمال المدنية و التركيبات الحديدية والهياكل المعدنية والأرصفة و التى سيتم توريدها من خلال الشركة مصانع الوطنية لصناعات الحديدية (NSF) بمصر و الجزائر ، وهي شركة مملوكة بالكامل لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة.  وتبلغ قيمة الأعمال المسندة لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة حوالي 280 مليون دولار أمريكي .   ومن المتوقع أن يستغرق المشروع 30 شهرا لاستكماله و المقرر الانتهاء منه خلال الربع الرابع 2011.

----------


## mahmoudh7

إتش سي تخفض السعر المستهدف لـ"أوراسكوم للإنشاء"  خفضت شركة "إتش سى" السعر المستهدف لسهم شركة "أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة" إلى 210.6 جنيه بانخفاض قدره 6 % عن تقييمها السابق وبارتفاع قدره 2.3% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة والبالغ 205.8 جنيه، فيما حددت السعر المستهدف لشهادات الإيداع الدولية فى بورصة لندن عند 37.5 دولار .  وخفضت إتش سى توصيتها من شراء إلى الاحتفاظ على خلفية التباطؤ وليس الانتعاش الذى كان متوقعاً فى أسعار الأسمدة و كذلك ارتفاع السهم بنسبة 32% خلال الشهر الماضى .   وقالت إتش سى إن الشركة حققت صافى ربح خلال الربع الأول من العام الجارى بلغ 105.7 مليون دولار، بانخفاض قدره 24.5% عن توقعات إتش سى والبالغة 140 مليون دولار، وذلك على خلفية انخفاض إيرادات الحجوزات وانخفاض متوسط سعر اليوريا.   وتوقعت إتش سى أن تحقق الشركة 527 مليون دولار أرباح بنهاية العام الجارى، على أن تصل إلى 617 مليون دولار بنهاية 2010، فيما توقعت أن تصل الإيرادات إلى 3.972 مليار دولار وصولا إلى 4.632 مليار دولار فى العام المقبل .  وحددت إتش سى ربحية السهم المتوقعة لعام 2009 عند 2.45 دولار، متوقعة أن تصل إلى 2.87 دولار فى العام المقبل، فيما حددت مضاعف ربحية السهم عند 14.93 مرة و 12.75 مرة فى 2009 و 2010 على التوالى .   وكان البنك الاستثمارى "سى آى كابيتال" التابع للبنك التجارى الدولى قد أبقى على القيمة العادلة طويلة الأجل لسهم الشركة عند مستوى 216.5 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 14.2 % عن السعر السوقي للسهم وقت الدراسة (14 مايو) والبالغ 189.58 جنيه فيما حددت السعر المستهدف للسهم عند 207.9 جنيه وأوصت سي آي كابيتال بتخفيف الوزن النسبي فى المحافظ مع مخاطرة متوسطة .   وكذلك أبقت المجموعة المالية هيرمس القابضة على السعر العادل للسهم عند مستوى 205 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 8.4% عن السعر السوقي للسهم وقت الدراسة (17 مايو) والبالغ 189 جنيه .   وخفضت هيرمس من توصيتها على المديين القصير والطويل لسهم أوراسكوم للإنشاء من الشراء إلى الحياد. وذكرت أن شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء قد أعلنت عن نتائج الربع الأول من 2009 ، والتى جاءت إيجابية وترجع تلك المكاسب القوية إلى ارتفاع سهم الشركة بشدة وتدفق الأخبار الإيجابية المستقبلية للأداء التشغيلي.

----------


## mahmoudh7

> القيمة العادلة للسهم  حسب التجاري الدولي للسمسرة بتاريخ 18 / 11 / 2008  القيمة العادلة ---- 330.50  سعر السهم ------- 142.49  الفرق ------------ 188.01   نسبة الفرق ------ 131.95%

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  قمنا بالشراء من سعر  142.49 ج  ان شاء الله سنبيع غدا بسعر  181.90 ج    بربح  27.65 %  بالاضافة الى توزيعات الارباح

----------


## saly2

ا/ محمود فيه فرصه ممكنه للاقتناص غدا

----------


## mahmoudh7

> 1 / 12 / 2008  تقرير التجاري الدولي عن القيمة العادلة لسهم العز لحديد التسليح  القيمة العادلة ------- 34.18  سعر السهم --------- 11.31  الفرق --------------- 22.87   نسبة الفرق --------- 202.21 %

  

> [/right]   السعر الان  9.93  ومع اضافة 2 جنية توزيعات ارباح   يكون السعر الافتراضي الان 11.93   من 11.31 وقت الشراء

     

> العز لحديد التسليح  توزيع ارباح للسهم  1.30 ج

  

> 

   

> العز لحديد التسليح   السعر اللحظي = 7.76  سعر الشراء = 11.31  توزيعات ارباح = 2ج + 1.3ج  = 3.3 ج  اذا سعر السهم لدينا = السعر اللحظي + توزيعات الارباح  = 7.76 + 3.3  = 11.06 ج

    نبقي سهم العز بعض الوقت بسبب موسم البناء في مصر

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ا/ محمود فيه فرصه ممكنه للاقتناص غدا

 للأسف غير متابع الا الشركات التي قمت بالاستثمار بها فقط والموجودة في هذا الموضوع   انصحك بالرجوع لموضوع الاستاذ نور المصري  فهو ملم بجميع شركات البورصة

----------


## saly2

يعنى لو اشتريتو مثلا على 12جنيه ابيعو على كام

----------


## mahmoudh7

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  قمنا بالشراء من سعر  142.49 ج  ان شاء الله سنبيع غدا بسعر  181.90 ج    بربح  27.65 %   بالاضافة الى توزيعات الارباح

   للتذكير بتوزيعات الارباح    

> 25 مارس ..نهاية الحق في كوبون " أوراسكوم للإنشاء " بواقع 1 دولار للسهم  أعلنت شركة " أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة " أنه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم " 11 " للشركة بواقع 1 دولار للسهم وسيتم الصرف بالجنيه المصري وفقا لسعر صرف الدولار ( سعر الشراء المعلن فى 24 مارس 2009 ) ويحق الحصول على الكوبون لحامل السهم حتى جلسة 25 مارس 2008   اذا فقد حصلنا على الكبون رقم  11 & 12   بقيمة 11.1ج

----------


## mahmoudh7

> يعنى لو اشتريتو مثلا على 12جنيه ابيعو على كام

 شخصيا اقوم بالاستثمار وليس المضاربة  وبالتالي فارباحي تعتمد بشكل كبير على  توزيعات الارباح  وبالتالي من الممكن ان ابيع بسعر اقل من سعر الشراء   واكون قد حققت ارباح  انصحك مرة اخرى بالعودة لموضوع الاستاذ نور المصري   فهو متخصص بالمضاربة  ويستطيع افادتك اكثر مني   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudh7

> نبقي سهم العز بعض الوقت بسبب موسم البناء في مصر[/center]

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ان شاء الله مع بداية الاسبوع القادم   نبيع سهم العز لحديد التسليح بـ  15.25 جـ

----------


## mahmoudh7

الحمد لله رب العالمين  ففي بداية الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله   سنكون اغلقنا جميع الصفقات على ارباح   اشكر الادارة الكريمة على السماح لي بفتح هذا الموضوع   واشكر كل من ساهم في بالمشاركة  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي   اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## doc_84

استاذي الفاضل...
هل معنى ذلك ان الموضوع سيغلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahmoudh7

> استاذي الفاضل...

   

> هل معنى ذلك ان الموضوع سيغلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  في الوقت الحالي لا افكر في البورصة المصرية  لأسباب خاصة  ولكن ان ظهرت فرصة سوينجية جيدة   ان شاء الله ساقوم بعرضها في الموضوع  وادعوا كل من يرى مثل هذة الفرصة بعرضها في الموضوع  فالموضوع ملك الجميع  ولكني غير مسؤل الا على الفرص الذي اضعها بنفسي  وكلها حققت ارباح جيدة والحمد لله  واكرر اتمنى مشاركة الجميع بوضع الفرص السوينجية للسوق المصري لكي يستمر الموضوع ويحدث التفاعل والنقاش البناء ويستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوكم   :Eh S(7):   محمود حسن

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ألف مبروك للأرباح أخى محمود ومزيد من التقدم والربح بحول الله تعالى
كنت حابب أخد رأيك فى سعر سهم مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى وهل هوه فى صعود انا شاريه من 6 جنيه ومش عارف بقى كام الان 
وإزاى اقدر اتابع السعر ليف كل يوم 
وشكرا ..

----------


## doc_84

شكرا استاذ محمود على الرد وفي انتظار فرص اخرى..
تقبل تحياتي,,

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ألف مبروك للأرباح أخى محمود ومزيد من التقدم والربح بحول الله تعالى  كنت حابب أخد رأيك فى سعر سهم مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى وهل هوه فى صعود انا شاريه من 6 جنيه ومش عارف بقى كام الان  وإزاى اقدر اتابع السعر ليف كل يوم  وشكرا ..

 بصرحة انا غير متابع للبورصة ككل ولكن فقط انتقي بعض الشركات واقوم بمتابعتها طوال العام 
ومدينة الانتاج ليست من ضمن هذة الشركات 
ولا تستطيع متابعة السعر لايف الا باشتراك مالي في هذة الخدمة من احد شركات الموفرة لها  
وتستطيع ان تقوم بالبحث في النت على مثل هذة الشركات

----------


## mahmoudh7

:Eh S(7): 
.

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> .

 شكرا اخى محمود  ونتمنى يطلع شويه كمان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudh7

> شكرا اخى محمود ونتمنى يطلع شويه كمان

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  واحيك على توقيعك الاكثر من رائع   :Good:

----------


## mahmoudh7

انهت البورصة المصرية أخر جلسات 2009 باللون الأخضر احتفالا بقدوم 2010 ليصل   إجمالي ارتفاعات العام 31.81%   حيث وصل رأس المال السوقي 449.6 مليار جنيه.  وشهدت المؤشر الرئيسي للسوق "EGX30" الذي يقيس أداء أنشط 30 شركة في السوق ارتفاعا بنسبة 0.17% ليغلق عند مستوى 6208.77 نقطة تبعه مؤشر "EGX70" للأسهم المتوسطة والصغيرة بنسبة 0.27% ليغق عند 642.93 نقطة ليصل إجمالي ارتفاعات العام 29.69%.  وسجل مؤشر "EGX100" الأوسع نطاقا ارتفاعا بنسبة 0.15% ليغلق عند 1059.33 نقطة ليصل إجمالي ارتفاعات العام 2009 أكثر من 32%  وحقق سهم سامكريت مصر - مهندسون ومقاولون اسهم ممتازة أعلى الارتفاعات ليغلق عند 1362 جنيه بنسبة ارتفاع 1262 %   فى حين قاد انخفاضات العام سهم دلتا رسملة لتداول الاوراق المالية بنسبة انخفاض قدرها 47.45 % ليغلق عند 35 جنيه , تلاه سهم تصنيع الاقلام والبلاستيك - سيسب بنسبة انخفاض 16.52% ليغلق عند 46.74 جنيه.  بلغت نسبة تعاملات المصريين 95.71 % تلاهم الاجانب بنسبة 3.72% ثم العرب بنسبة 57. % ومثلت تداولات الافراد 42.79% من حجم تداولات السوق مقابل 57.20% لتداولات المؤسسات.  وتم في جلسة اليوم تنفيذ صفقة على 2.988 مليون سهم تمثل نسبة 99.62% من أسهم شركة "سامركيت مصر - مهندسون ومقاولون" بسعر 1362 جنيه وبقيمة اجمالية 4.070 مليار جنيه.

----------

